# My 1st fanfic ( naruhinata)



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 17, 2007)

Okay i been on here for a few month just for the fanfics but know i had soem insperation to write my own i wrote sum, but im not gonna write a stroy before i know if some people will actully like it, just before i put it in here i cannot speel and my grammer isa terable stilltryed to make it as best i can, this is becasue i have Dyslexia so plz be nice i've , enjoy and plz tell me what you think, like or not if you dont like tell me what ican do to improve thanks



Chapter 1 - yet to et far enough to make name just know this will be a narhinata story



     Pat, pat, pat, thump, the sound of a fleeing child and his chaser, or chasers actually, as they where more than 15 grown men running, but he child didn’t care, he’d got used to this sort of thing, he just had to make sure he wasn’t caught
     “Where’s that kyubbi – teme, I’m going to kill him for what he’s done to Konoha” a gruff voice in the crowd stated in utter disgust.
     “Patients, he can’t run forever” Said another voice, the owner clearly tired.
     “Well he’s been running for 2 hours know he got to stop some time”
At that moment the sound of a child falling in the street could be heard thought-out the whole of Konoha, but no one offered to help, in fact it went completely unnoticed even thought it was 7 in the afternoon  as the gang got closer, with clubs and malicing glance’s toward the kid, 
     “What did I ever do to you? Why won’t you acknowledge me?” Stammer the kid, whisker scars clearly visible and reflecting due to his tears
     “Doom the whole of Konoha you demon!” came the answer from, the crowd as the jumped upon boy,
    “Arrrggggggghhh, leave me alone! Oww!”  Came the sound as Naruto hit his head on the metal tent support poll. It had just been a dream, on of countless nightmares as he was heading back to Konoha, getting worse as he had been getting closer to home, or the place he called home, he never truly felt at home their. He shoved that thought straight out of his mind, it might not of felt like home but he had people, friends those he consider precious, Sakura, Lee-san and others.
   “ Hey Naruto, you okay” came the voice of Jiraiya as he popped his head thought the tent door.
  “ ERO-SENNIN, What do you think your doing!” came Naruto voice the sheer force knocking Jiraiya over, But not before Jiraiya saw the reason why Naruto was so annoyed, he was scarcely covered, well in fact he wasn’t, whoa get that thought outta your head or Tsunadia-sama will kill me!
  “Sorry Naruto dint realises, about your, uh, cloths” said Jiraiya trying to be sincere. No answer came back to him, Jiraiya realised what must have happened.
  “Naruto did you have another nightmare?”
  “Yea. Kinda”
 “Well Where only half an hour outside of Konoha know, help me pack, and tell me about it, oh and get dress too” added Jiraiya he didn’t want to get Naruto angry at him, again.
 “Oh, and Naruto once where their your free to do whatever, flirt, get a girl friend whatever…
“ERO-SENNIN” came the explosive reply.
“Kidding, just kidding” Jiraiya was starting to regret saying that, some things never change he mused to him self “either way once where in the gate your free I need to go report to Tsunade – sama before doing anything any way” he winced at that thought, if she was in a bad mood it would put him in the firing range.

===================================================
    He was coming back to-day, She could once again see the person she admire more than life itself, what should she do? Hinata was wondering aimlessly thought Konoha market debating with he self, well closer to having an internal meltdown really, he was coming back, what should she do? Should she meet him, now what if she was the only one what would he think? Should she buy him a home coming gift and leave it at his house, yes that was an idea, but what if he knew it was her? 
     She continued debating with her self about what she should do when eventfully her thought turn back to the blond haired ninja she was debating other, and how he had left 2 years ago for training with Jiraiya the legendary from sannin. She thought of his Rich blond hair, which she had always desired to run her hand thought, his strong arms which he wanted him to hold her in, and his eyes, his blue eye’s, on the occasions when she looked into them and didn’t fate instantly she found her self thinking that his eyes had a further deepened one that could encompass the world, and her as well. But most of all she thought about the person she admired confidence and his never ending ability to keep on fighting no matter how hard the situation and how desperate things got, it what she admired about him most, and then she thought about how as the heir to the Hyuaga clan she should be like that then she remembered, ex – heir, and started to cry, stooping her tears the instant they started to flow, no what if Naruto- kun saw me!
    Hinata went about her thought again and got up trying to decide what to do for Naruto-kuns return, and she had done just that, okay I’ll go wait for him at the gates, and when I see him act surprise and say high, yeah I can do that! And as she turned the corner towards that gate she ran into a rather tall ninja, as she looked up she saw that it was Naruto-kun, he looked at her and smiled, she turned red and fainted.



Reminder tell me what you think 

p.s if you want to read more get people readin this and postin cause i wont write if no ones reading


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 17, 2007)

okay chap 2, and all i got so far, addmitlly this is nnot as good as the first, in my opinion

Chapter 2


 He had been back not 10 minuets nothing had changed, absolutely nothing all was as it where when he left, the air was fine, the constant flow of people going about their business, oh and the form of a practically attractive kunoich in his arms.
    Oh, well Naruto thought he?d gotten use to this with Hinata who would turn beat read and faint whenever he so much as touch or talk to her, then he realised that exactly what she had done which meant???.Hinata ? chans the one in my arms, nothing changed at all! He laughed at the fact that after 2 years she would still faint at the sight of him, even if she?d just ran into him.  Well he had to get her away from here in the middle of this busy street, so he started to head towards his favourite ramen shop, Ichamens, deciding to take the side ally to keep out of people way, even after 2 years he wasn?t sure if they would accept him. 
   Naruto swung the limp form of Hinata?s body into his arms one arm under her legs the other under her head and started to move, man this day had been interesting and it was still morning. As he carried Hinata slowly down the side street, she began to move in his arms and brushed up ageist his chest, which caused him to look down at her, which was when he noticed, She had grown taller and actually was not that shorter than himself, her body had defiantly ?. Err matured? ?it was the only way to describe the form oh the girl in his arms, her hair had grown down to half way down her back and she had a peaceful look on her face, she was almost beautif? Dam Jiraiya your perverted ways have worn off on me! Naruto made a mental note to kill Ero-sennin the next time he saw him.
     Naruto kept walking down the little used ally way when he noticed his eyes kept wondering over Hinata from her face down to her?..
  ? Dam Dam Dam Dam im am not a pervert dam you ero-sennin!? Naruto bellowed before he even noticed he had said it, good job no one heard him, no one was around, except?. He almost dropped Hinata body as she began to stir and wake up he just put her gently down on the floor when
   ?How did I get..?  Hinata had just caught the face of the slightly blushing Naruto and began to blush herself, he Had Grown a lot he was at least 6 foot tall! His eyes and hair hadn?t change, she had to suppress a strong urge to run her finger thought his hair, and he had been carrying her for at least 10 minuets as she could no longer hear the sound of the market, she found herself looking at his arms when she noticed that every muscle on Naruto body was defined and they wasn?t an inch of anything that could even resemble fat on his body, and, and, well they was no other  word for it he had gotten very very handsome, she quickly put an end to that thought she was not going to blush as red as a beetroot around him already! then she noiced where they where, alone, in the middle of no where
  ?Naruto ? kun how did I get her?? said Hinata looking away from Naruto, she wasn?t going to faint again if she could help it
?err you sorta ran into me Hinata ? chan? answered Naruto scratching the back of his head slightly unsure what had just happened
 Oh no, oh no oh no no no I, that, it, dam, how could I be so clumsy? He probably thinks im a complete goof know.
? i?m sorry Naruto ? kun? stammered Hinata, blushing as she started to push her finger together
?it was probably my fault any..?
? No it wasn?t? Hinata interrupted before she even knew what she was saying turning away she blushed even more so than she was already.
 A moment of silence followed, then
 ? err Hinata, as seen as where together do you want to get some ramen with me, I haven?t eat yet today!?
Together, he had said tighter that meant he wanted her around, right? Hinata nodded unable to believe he wanted to be with her, even if he was probably only asking because he was hungry and she was their. But she was glad he hadn?t changed that much
 ?Great! My  treat!?
? Naruto you don?t? Hinata was cut of when Naruto grabbed her hand and was pulling her along with him,  He?s holding my hand, and he?s, he?s smiling! What should I do, what should i do? But secretly Hinata knew he just waned to get something to eat the roiling complaint of Naruto stomach was testament to this.
     Hinata let the warmth of Naruto?s hand warm up her own, and eventually thought to her entire body, a idea formed in her head that to a passer-by they would seem to be a couple, but she knew it would never happen, it just couldn?t happen, Could it?


----------



## Diamond (Apr 17, 2007)

Small moments you made pretty long, thats good 
Jiraiya's personality is in place, so does Naruto's and Hinata's

i think its pretty well written, and i hope you won't give up


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks, just posted another chapter why reading, i'll make a promise know to keep goin wiht this, doubt ill do more tonight thought im tired and got school and exams comin up, so ill try doin it sometime tomorrow if i dont get writers block grr * hates writter block*


----------



## Diamond (Apr 17, 2007)

Hehe , go get a writer's block then!
good luck with school and your exam's  

Ever need a idea for your fanfic, feel free to ask me, i probably can help!

im gonna eagerly await your next chapter, good luck!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 17, 2007)

thanks, ill try and update to moz but no promoses, still gd to know im not the only one who thinks im gd at writting, thanks for wishin me look im gonna need it for my higher papers lol, belive it or not english is what i struggl with and im useless wiht it but i can write resonable storys ( look above for evedence lol)


----------



## Diamond (Apr 17, 2007)

Where are you from then?? if you send your Chapter's to me, maybe i can edit them for you where its needed


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 17, 2007)

please continue!! tis amazing!! as Whispering Sand said, i like how you linger on the small moments. keep writing!!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks i'll try and get antoher chapter or two uptonight, but it morning and i got school first so your gonna ahve to wait awhile, whisperong sand, i am from nottinggham in england, and maybe after a few mroe chapter are up i might starte asking for peoople to read them before posting and thanks for offering XD


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 18, 2007)

once again, cant wait


----------



## Diamond (Apr 18, 2007)

No problemo ^^ can't wait either


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 18, 2007)

I start writting more later, as i've just got back from school and got a mate around XD


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 18, 2007)

Right my mates gone and i spent the last 20 mins typin dis, hope u'll enjoy this and a naruhinata first kiss, sort of lol you'll see

Chapter 3

  Ramen! Ramen! Ramen, the growl of Naruto empty stomach threatening to take over, must get to the ramen shop, it was in sight but no matter how close he got it never seem closer than it had always been.
   ? Come on Hinata ? Chan, what do you want, I?ll think ill have some chicken ramen, a extra ? large bowl of mistro pork ramen, and, and, ?? Naruto face started to drool, no mark for guessing what he was thinking about Hinata thought.
     Before Hinata could tell Naruto what she wanted Naruto had pulled up the banners on the outside of the store and was beginning to sit down, regretfully letting go of her hand, Still warm from his touch, she then realised some of the looks the villages where sending her way, she knew they hated Naruto, but why where the looking at her like that? Then she remembered to everyone else it would of looked like they where a couple, she blushed, secretly it was what she wanted, but miracles never happen,, not too her, she had never had any dreams come true, but she would make one of them come true, she knew she would!
   ?Hey old Man!? Hinata was suddenly startled she had forgotten where they where at the thought of people thinking she was Naruto girlfriend, she hastened to her seat, when she noticed that it was only her and Naruto at the restaurant, Dam, that was going to make things more difficult. But Naruto dint notice he just kept on talking,
    ? I want a bowl of chicken ramen, an extra large bowl of mistro ? pork ramen, and some rice cakes?
    ? I?ll have some mistro ? pork ramen too? came Hinata?s voice, thought it sounded more like a squeak.
   An answer came back from the man who as of yet had not turned round to look at them, 
     ? Okay, you know you remind me of someone, there only ever been one person who ate that much ramen and that was..? the man wisped around wide eyes in realisation of who was sitting in front of him
    ?Naruto! Naruto ? kun your back! Ayame get here our Naruto?s back!?
    ? He-he-he-he didn?t think anyone would remember me, or even recognize me!?
    ? You most certainly have grown Naruto? Naruto and the old man shared a friendly laugh and Ayame, the old mans daughter appeared and said hi to Naruto
    ? Here you go Naruto?? just catching site of Hinata as he turned around
    ? Oh, you never said you where bringing your girlfriend Naruto, but it?s good of you to treat her? said the man with a fierce grin
    ?She not my girlfriend!? came the mocking growl from Naruto
     ? I not his girlfriend!? came Hinata slightly subdued voice, hardly audible of Naruto?s roar, but the old man heard hear and gave her a knowing smile. Naruto just shrugged off the old mans accusations and started to eat her ramen,
     ? idakitedamaru? Hinata however was entrazed by the blue eyed, blond ? haired wonder who was sitting in front of her, he had reacted so fierce when he had accused her of being her, girlfri..girlfri?.significant other, she couldn?t even say it, his reaction could only mean he dint think off her as any more than Hinata ? Chan, she sigh but Naruto heard her
     ? You Alright hinata-chan? You?ve not touched you ramen!?
     ? Hai, im fine Naruto ? kun?
     ? You sure because ill eat it if you don?t!? And with that he lent other and stuck his chopstick into Hinata?s ramen and started to move it toward his own bowl
     ? Naruto!? Hinata shock her head, he really had not changed ? Idakitsudaymaru?
   Hinata started to eat her ramen when she noticed Naruto hadn?t touched what he had took out of her bowl, and they where at least 7 or 8 noodles going between their bowls, what if? She dint think about Naruto was going for _those_ noodles, and so did she, making sure to look as if she was just eating,

Tug

 She could feel her self being brought closer and closer and could see Naruto getting closer, not yet noticing what was happening, and then, they met lip upon lip, mouth to mouth

      Okay what could he say about the day, he had woken up after a night mare, had Hinata run into him and fate, gone and got some Raman and know they where, ?kissing?, he didn?t know what was going on, but certain thought about Jiraiya where going thought his head, making a mental note to make sure Jiraiya suffered when he killed him, then the sound of someone walking in to the restaurant came, and before he could move
     ? NARUTO!!! I thought you didn?t like girls! Lemme get a picture? Boomed Jiraya?s voice thought out he whole of the restaurant, follow by laughing as Naruto, and Hinata regretfully, pulled there lips from each other mouth blushing greatly and stammering a rushed apology which apparently Jiraiya didn?t hear,
     ? Why dint you, tell me sooner Naruto, I could of given you advice!?
     ? Ero-Sennin she is not my girl ? friend!?
     ? Oh! Really? Then explain what just happened here!!?
   They doth looked really angry and Hinata could sense some killing intent, but had no idea where it was coming from, was he really that angry from the thought of kissing her? Naruto started to open his mouth to complain, when
    ? Naruto, stop I give in really!?
 This seemed to calm and relax Naruto and the killing intent vanished! What had just gone on their, what ever it was she knew they was more behind it than at first glance,
   Phew that was close I thought he was going to use that chakra, but still this girl seems to like him, their something in the way she looks at him,
    ? any way Naruto the hokage want to see you, oh and she asked for you to bring some one you know you can trust, she has a mission for you, apparently!
   ? Oh right!? Naruto punched his fist up into the air ? come on Hinata ? Chan? As Naruto grabbed Hinata?s hand and once again pulled her of the chair, as the ramen laid forgotten on the table Jiraiya shouted out to the rapidly diapering figure and flame train Naruto was leaving behind
   ?good luck? He was going to need it if Hinata was going on the mission with him, not that he couldn?t do the mission but if he found out she loved him the well?.. oh I think of it if it happens gotta let the boy have some fun. Jiraiya turned and walked away remembering his meeting with Tsunade, which was not comfortable at all.

Thats it, had to stop writting in fear this scean wold go on forever lol, i got a samll favor to ask, could you tell a few peopel bout this fic cause they only seems to be two peoepl readin tis lol thanks


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 18, 2007)

zomg ramen kiss!! squee! <3 very cute moment. what could this mission be?? i am officially in love with this story.

i'll tell some of my buddies about the fic...one of them isnt really into naruhina (i think) but im sure she'll like it! =3


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 18, 2007)

kyubioftheleaf said:


> got a mate around XD


tee hee...mate...cool word


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 18, 2007)

thanks for sayin youll tel them  as for what the mission is, i haev no idea  i genrally write stroys on teh spur of the moment its worked so far lol,all i get is little ideas i have to fill in the gaps, i tried planning but after planning i cannot link and so the stroy ddoes not flow!

And i agree it is a cute moment


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 18, 2007)

going with the flow...thats cool! when i said what will the mission be?...or whatever i said (too lazy to scroll up) i was trying to have an air of mystery or something. but its kinda hard to convey that through text...XD


----------



## Diamond (Apr 19, 2007)

Precious Moment


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 19, 2007)

i seemeds to have a bad habbit of postin when i get up and just before i sleep lol, i liked that scean don't know why lol, i'll try to get another 1 up tonith, however friday night i wont get anything up because i'll be out, so just a prior  warning


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 19, 2007)

Addmitly the mission does not sound that interesting, but what happens on the mission is going to be really really out of their expectations 


?Jiraiya I can sense your presence, stop hiding? Whispered Tsunade, And the frog sannin appeared in front of her desk.
     ?How did Naruto training go??
     ?I don?t know how to explain it he?s learned more jutsu than I know, and he knows fully about _ that _ chakra? Jiraiya waited for an answer but none came
     ?They have only been two time in my life when I have almost died, both in the last two years training with Naruto?
    Tsunade and Shizune gasped, Jiraiya was a sannin like them and easily kage level, what new power did Naruto posses!
     ?He can control 5 tails of kyubbi power, but at a price? Jiraiya waited for a reply again  but they becond him to go on,
     ? at four tail he loses control and the kyubbi uses his body as an extension for it own, Naruto however regains control at five tail?s but the kyubbi, or inner Naruto has to be really pissed to go their, oh and he does not remember anything that happens while four tail?s are active.?
     A stunned silence followed as Jiraiya gathered his thoughts to continue
      ?But the most notable change is a physical one..?
     ?We already know about the outer chakra of the kyubbi when he uses it!?
     ?No this is different, his body changes to the kyubbi his very flesh and blood become the shell for the kyubbi being in essence he becomes the kyubbi!?
     ?and he know this??
     ?Yes once, the only time when he went five tails, some one was insulting Konoha and the fourth, and every one he knows and love, it really must effect him to go that high and to go straight to it would mean that he love it as much as he want?s to become hokage, he saw what he had, transformed into, and quickly changed back, the man however hadn?t stoop a chance, and he was a jounnin from the wave country, broken like a toothpick in front of my eye?s, Naruto was distort, but he knows not to use that power, he doesn?t want to use that power?
     ? well im afraid he might have to, akatsuki is on the move! And they want Naruto?
     ? this does not surprise me, but what are we going to do!?
     ? well their only 1 thing we can do I?, going to send him on a mission, and yes I know he?ll want at lest a b rank well this is going to be an A rank!?
     ?what are you planning on doing to him! He?s still only a child?
     I know, but get him and some one he can trust, with his life if needs be, down here know?
  Jiraiya grumbled his acceptance, and that was 15 minutes ago, and their had just been a knock on her door
     ? Enter!?
    An excited Naruto and a very flushed Hinata had just walked into the office; it looked as if he had been dragging her with him, apparently he hadn?t wasted much time.
     ? hey onne-chan, long time no see!?
    ? Hai Naruto, and you?ve grown? Naruto smiled and scratched the back of his head, in acceptance of the complement,
    ? I wish I could talk but their no time, akatsuki is on the move again? Naruto?s face dropped into a deep anger
    ? Naruto ? kun what?s wrong?? _ oh crap, she still loves him, trust Naruto to make this choice, either way it will make the mission more interesting for the both of them_
     ?Akatsuki are on the move, you know why their headings hear don?t you Naruto?? Naruto nodded, Hinata looked forward in surprise, how was he to know why they are moving, what secret that neaver of them even want to mention, why are they being so serious all of the sudden, Hinata looked up and caught Naruto?s eye, and she could sea a deep sadness in them, and he was crying, she had never seen Naruto cry before, never, he had always been strong, something was defiantly wrong.
     ? We also have reports that they are heading towards the sand, however all path into and out of the sand are blocked, no messenger has ever returned, you are to go to the sound and warn them of akatsuki, oh and Naruto, Garra made kazkage? She was expecting a reaction and she got it
     ? He what, I?m going to have to work harder! But if he?s made kazkage does that mean his village has stated to accept him? Has he been acknowledged?? He hasn?t changed, he still want to be acknowledge, and if Garra has been accepted maybe he can.
    ? Yes he has started to be accepted, but he still has enemies, but back to the mission, Naruto the fact no one can get thought and high rank chunnin ninja?s are disappearing on the road to the sand all the time make this at least a b rank?
   ?Wahoo, you finally started to realise the ability of the great Naruto! The Future hokage?
   ?shut up Naruto I haven?t finish yet?? Hinata, why are you looking at him like that? She was looking at him with complete adore, how thick must he be to not realise, still he?s male he will soon enough
    ? Naruto the more than likely chance that you will encounter and have to fight or help fight akatsuki make?s this easily A ran??  Tsunade was beginning to choke Naruto had just ran up to her and started to hug the life out of her, she hit him, hard, even with her strength, he went flying thought the back wall of her office into a dazed and confused Jiraiya who simply carried on moving.
     ? Naruto get out of my office know?
    ? errm im already out side your office? came the quite truthful reply.
   ?GAAAAAR Just get ready for the mission you set off tomorrow at noon, so therefore no one will see you leave okay!?
  ? okay? came the answer from Hinata and Naruto, Tsunade did not look happy and they wanted to get out of their, and they did the ran straight down the as airs and out into the plaza when the felt the ground shake so hard they fell over, never knew what it was so they just got up and went home to get ready for the next days mission.
     ? You think he would of matured at least a little? The angry voice of Tsunade could be herd around the whole of the hokage mansion, and the force of the blow had broken her desk, and threatened to shake the whole building to pieces,  may be she shouldn?t of done that, either way she worried what their chances where, she said it was more than likely for the to run into akatsuki, the truth was it was impossible that they would not.


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 19, 2007)

oooh i've been de rept, who did that, doubt it where sum 1 from here, =but i forgot where i've been lol


----------



## Diamond (Apr 19, 2007)

I didnt, and good writing again!

you can check why probably by clicking on User CP


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 19, 2007)

i did lol said summit like ssausuke doesnt suck, but i havent insulted him so 
0.o
Next chapter goin to really heat up, and got few good ideas for it


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 22, 2007)

roars sorry for not posting! i had trouble with the padres and then an anime con. boy am i busy.............anyway. this chapter was good! i like the way that the story is developing. write more!


----------



## Avish (Apr 22, 2007)

nice story keep writing


----------



## kakasi'sapprentice (Apr 22, 2007)

Great story. Keep writing


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 22, 2007)

thank guys, i've been at alton towers all day and i havent sat down, cept on the rides lol, i'll write sum more to moz if nout comes up promise!


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 23, 2007)

weet!!!!<3


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 23, 2007)

hmmmm, postin probs lol, just got back from school and will start writting in a bit, but first i need to sort a few things out, 

currently addicted to constapated by weird al! lol ok im random


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 23, 2007)

okay, was going to write this later, but someone i know has comp probs and me beening about the biggist computer geek you can get has offerd togo fix it for them, so i just started this chap, and admittly it shorter than the rest, and some have been askin me, (p.m), when the naruhinata bit start to really really kick in, truth is next chapter or one after! but here the next chapter! or for thouse who been counting chap 5 

Chapter 5

     It was the day of the mission and Hinata was already ready, an hour early, she and she alone was going on a mission with Naruto-kun! This was here chance to truly get to know him, but what if he didn’t want to now her? What if all he wanted was to do the mission because it was a rank? She was still stunned at that thought, she was going on an A rank mission with Naruto, this was going to be very dangerous! But she couldn’t help thinking of her farther reaction when he heard she was going on an A rank mission! He had always seen her as the failure of the Hyuaga family, well not any more, but if only she could get Naruto to see how much she wanted, needed, him she won’t care what her farther, or the rest of Konoha thought about her, because she would have him! But if he liked her he never showed it, I’m always fainting around him, and blushing, he probably thinks I’m an idiot, no wonder he act’s nicely to me, even if he did seem happy to see me, Hinata smiled, at least he didn’t hate her, it was a start!
     She just stood their waiting leaning against the side of Konoha oversized entrance, looking out for her Naruto-kun.


     “ Oh god I hope im not late, I hope im not late!” Said Naruto as he pranced around the room trying to pull on his orange jumpsuit, tie his forehead protector and generally get dressed, it took him a while before he noticed his for-head protector he had tied on his leg and his boxers where on his head,  before he got correctly dressed, heading downstairs with only one thought in mind,

Ramen

Ramen

Ramen

     Naruto decided to make it and run, he didn’t want to be late!  He graded the half-sired ramen from the microwave and ran towards the gate eating as he went.  It was still early, good he wasn’t late yet, but he needed to run, fast, he was almost their and could make out the shadows of the gate but something seemed wrong, but he kept moving, and moving, and moving, until he noticed a figeir was leaning on the wall, seemingly lo9st in a well of thought, it could only be,
     “ Hinata-chan!” came Naruto overly energetic voice, making the figer jump and start walking in his direction, when they met, Naruto noticed she was most defiantly blushing and refusing to look at his face, Great, what have you done know Naruto – kun.

    “ Hey Hinata-chan, it time for us to go on our amazing A – rank mission to the sand to tell them about akatsuki and see where everyone disappearing, I’m like so hyped up!”

Hinata just nodded; obviously embarrassed she hadn’t noticed Naruto arriving sooner.

 “err Hinata-chan if you don’t talk to me we won’t be able to do this mission”
“ We will be able to do this mission we will because….because….” she wanted to say because she was with him and she loved him, but somehow the words would just not form in her mouth, Naruto however did not notice this,

“ Yeah, that the sprit Hinata! Let’s go” And with that he grabbed Hinata hand and they started to move quickly toward the forest surrounding Konoha towards the sand, not knowing what was lying in wait for them.


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 23, 2007)

when i said next chap gonna heat up i ment it, but it been split into 2 becasue of helpin ppl so it next bit gonna be good


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 24, 2007)

you are a good soul to help people!! XD

good chapter! i was dissapointed that it was short...but hey!, you were helping people! i kinda like how we dont know what the mission is...MYSTERIOUS!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for understanding XD 
I might not be able to update as much as i like this week as i have untill monday to finish my electronics coursework, and i'm staying behind to 5 or later everyngiht after school from today to get it done, but i still try to update as much as i can


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 25, 2007)

do your homework, stay in school and crap 
lawl

that's cool...i'll wait for the update.


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Apr 25, 2007)

awesome fic...aside from some mis-spelled words its really good and well written (umm typed =/)...you should really think about letting someone edit the chapters for you first...anyways its great in short...cant wait for the next chapter


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 26, 2007)

yay new person reading, okay know for some bad news, i highly doubt i be able to write anymore before the weekend, and even then i might not be able to, bloody revsion, but i have my end of yr 11 exams next month so you can image the amount of work scholls gettin us to do


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 27, 2007)

we'll wait.

i agree with what Tenchu Neji said. i think that you should have someone edit the chapters first. or at least read them over yourself before you post them.

i'll wait for the update


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah i see where your comin from, porblem is i do read it! as i said in my first post i am dyslexic and event thought i may see the errors i skip staight pass them


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 27, 2007)

sorry i didnt know. would you like me to edit them before you post them?


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 27, 2007)

yeah, that would be nice, but knowin me ill probs post sum frogettin but if i remember ill send den u first.


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 28, 2007)

squee! i feel so kind!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 28, 2007)

lol, yh u seem a gd guy just like everyone eles readin this fanfic XD


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry guys havin porbs gettin time to write but will upsate as soon as pos


----------



## Diamond (Apr 29, 2007)

Take your time, we'll be waiting ^^


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Apr 29, 2007)

same here!


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Apr 29, 2007)

ditto...what they said


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 2, 2007)

ROOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAARRRRRRRRR post.......


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 2, 2007)

need....an....update...!*holds hand out while face down on the ground*


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 3, 2007)

soz ppl darn exam's i will most defently try as hard as i can to post 1 to moz, however on sunday my sis is at aq judo comp again so dnt expect two in a row,


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 4, 2007)

roar we be bitchin. sorry. now that i am in a calm mood, take your time.


----------



## 曼珠砂华 (May 4, 2007)

oh~!how long ~! I can't understand . But that resembles is a good story(I think!).


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 6, 2007)

soz guys its been like evise revise revise over here, but im gonna start know!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 6, 2007)

okay, soz bout how long it took, been busy, evil mum, evil revsision!!

Chapter  part 2

     The sound of many rustling leaves and branches could be moved as two solitary figures moved across the forest, in the direction of the sand, it was still early and just about no one else was up, just about.
      ? Naruto-kun were exactly are we going?? asked Hinata.
    Of course! This was her first time any mission had even remotely put her anywhere near the sand village,
     ?Where heading to the sand village, it going to be at least another 2 days before we get out of this forest, and it depends on the weather how long it take to cross the desert, but until then we need to move this way thought the forest till it turns to a desert, and just before that is apparently where everyone has been going missing?
     Hinata only caught 2 thing in that sentence ?2 day? she was going to be with Naruto away from any other prying eyes, away from civilisation, for at least 2 days! But that would mean he would have to talk with her, and, and, she would have to talk back, but what if I faint? I don?t know what he?ll want to talk about, he hasn?t seen me in two years, and I haven?t seen him, Hinata just looked up to the front where the man she had always desired was their, within easy grasp, but as much as she wanted to she count?s grab him and hold onto him like she wanted to. 


==========
?Tsunade you could of at least gave him a week break before giving him a mission!? Jiraiya was not upset, that word wasn?t strong enough, but if Tsunade knew the word for it, she couldn?t think of it right know.
?no I couldn?t of?
?Why not??
?As Naruto was requested by the sand?s kazkage and I don?t know if you noticed but those two have some sort of friendship!?
? Naru?WOW? Jiraiya was bouncing off the walls, obviously he had forgotten Garra has became kazkage,
? And as such Garra has wanted to talk to him about being the carrier of a tailed demon for some time, I believe he has found something out about it, but I am not sure, either way, their more to it than this!?
?What else is they??
?last week Garra was killed? pull up your draw, Sassori?s mother did a nin (life) transplant and brought him back, and near enough the whole village like him, however two bad things have happened, one, akatsuki are sore and have blocked the own even more fiercely, and are still their, all off them are their, and two, they have the one tailed demon. Which even someone like you can work out isn?t good!?


===========

It Had been three hours since they had set off, and they haven?t spoken except when I had asked him where we where going, but I can tell, he?s going to speak to me in a minute, I hope I don?t goof up. Oh man he?s turning round to look at me?
   ?Hinata-chan??
  ?Hai Naruto-kun??
  ?Well I?d only go back from training and know I have an awesome A-rank mission, and haven?t really had time to talk to anyone, so, did you miss me!?
         Oh no, oh no oh no oh no, she should of seen this one coming, yes, she had missed him she had waited in longing for him, every essence off her being had craved him, she had thought he would never come back and thought about suicide, but she couldn?t tell him that, he would know, and as much as she wanted him to know, she couldn?t face the chance of rejection, so she had to play this one cool,
      ? I did miss you Naruto, you disappeared just after the chunnin exam, when you stated to think I was a ? ?friend, she had forgotten about that day,
    ? to think what, ahh never mind, I missed you as well Hinata-chan? he said with a grin,
  ? and Konoha and all my other friend their too?
     He had missed me, did that mean he had wanted to see me, wait what was that, both Naruto and Hinata moved to face the right, no it?s to the left, just then one lone character jumped from the bushes towards them, wearing a black coat with red clows, blood red eyes and a malice grin,
     ? I found you? Said itachi

okay may seem short, but this was supposed to be part of the last 1, in the next 1 thei back to being longer (yay) an, intesting? fight scence, never dun 1 b4 so that will be fun, and sum emotion from naruto?


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 6, 2007)

i think that that was worth the wait!! i like how the story's moving along.

i think that for the next fight scene, hinata should show naruto her training from the past years. surprise naruto a little bit. i think that you should also make the romance side of the story a move a little faster, instead of things like chit chat.

that was my kind of mini critique...keep it up~


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 6, 2007)

thanks, need the critacisim, i kno what ur sayin bout romance, and i got the start planed in the next chap, as for the fihg ti got a gd idea revolvin around itachi's sharingam, but ur gonna have 2 wait and see


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 8, 2007)

wheat!! i cant wait!! <3 <3 <3


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 9, 2007)

well shoud get chance to write sum tonight.... hopefully!


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 15, 2007)

i got an idea. maybe you should have a chapter or two from naruto's perspective. talk about his feelings for hinata.....that would be interesting after the whole fight thing.


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 15, 2007)

man u read my mind, just a snippit bout what gonna happen - the mayoken sharingan gonna be used on naruto and hinata at same time ( 0.o can t hat happen?) and after wards or during hinatas not exactly gonna be fairing to well and.............. your gonna have ta wait! soz bout not updateing but i being ladeged wiht exams and dnt want to rush dis in between revsion hope u understand


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 17, 2007)

hateing exam at the minute grrrrrrrr


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 17, 2007)

roar i feel your pain!

and the mongekko sharingan would be rough on hinata!! dear lord!


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 17, 2007)

i dont know if that is how you spell mongekko.....btw


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 18, 2007)

yh i know wat u mean btw i dnt know how to speel it im gonna have to look it up


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 19, 2007)

lol im talk


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 20, 2007)

i know how to spell it!!!

mangekyo sharingan

bwa ha ha ha i feel smart


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 24, 2007)

thx dude, if u aint noticed i aint wrote n e more, theswe exams r evil and curse me for bein a staight a student except in english where me gettin b lmao well i as pissed off about gettin no time as u guys probs r n will write asap


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 24, 2007)

kyubioftheleaf said:


> thx dude, if u aint noticed i aint wrote n e more, theswe exams r evil and curse me for bein a staight a student except in english where me gettin b lmao well i as pissed off about gettin no time as u guys probs r n will write asap



ah the damned evil exams glad im a senior and got out of doing them (mwuahaha), anyways good luck hope ya pass


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 25, 2007)

thx i got an ict 1 l8r, and im doing GCE double award appiled ict at sixth fourm so imagine the pressure from my teacher, glad it an easy exam


----------



## natwel (May 25, 2007)

If it's a naruhina fic. Why have you put a kakashi smiley by your title?


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 25, 2007)

i read that message wrong the first time...i thought that you werent gonna write anymore! T_T 

anyway....exams are just staring for me.......roar i will fail....T______T


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 25, 2007)

yarn-[ni]nja;8567382 said:
			
		

> i read that message wrong the first time...i thought that you werent gonna write anymore! T_T
> 
> anyway....exams are just staring for me.......roar i will fail....T______T



geez i hope not...well do your best...hope you pass =/


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 26, 2007)

u hope u pass as well man, and im sure u will, the reson i put kakashi their is it was late and i thought i chose a naruto one lol i was tired =P


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 26, 2007)

geez~ all the support is uplifting. hope you feel it too! XD


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 26, 2007)

lol yh man im gonna need it, im off dis week, but revis revis revis is my mums motto at the moment, and the i have a week and a half pure of exams, and im finsih school forever!!!!111111 well atleast till i go sixth forum n e wayz  but yh  carnt belive how hard it is findin time ta write im gettin really frustrated cuz this really really need an update


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (May 28, 2007)

yes. please dont let this fic die!!! keep with it!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 31, 2007)

i dnt want it to die but you know how it is, exam exam exam revis revis revis, it frustrating


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 31, 2007)

aww...no update 
well real life always comes first i guess =/


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 31, 2007)

yh i kno man, i even used the excuse it was english revision so mi mum would let me write, se dint belive me! figures lol, if i get n e free time at all over this holiday i will write thenext chapter!! and probally a few more cuz this really dies need a update


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 31, 2007)

^ yay! awesome...


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (May 31, 2007)

ya it will be... i hope lol


----------



## Tenchu Neji (May 31, 2007)

well dont rush it or the chapters will crash together and you cant have a good understanding of whats goin on ya know?


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 1, 2007)

i dn rush the chap that why im tryin to make sure when i do get the chance to write i have enough time to write a good chapter or two


----------



## azn_boi9832 (Jun 1, 2007)

Im thinking of turing this into a manga. This is really good

U dont mind do u?


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 1, 2007)

dude that would be kwl, post a link to it here when ur dun or e-mail it me  i aint got nothin agist that


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 1, 2007)

azn_boi9832 said:


> Im thinking of turing this into a manga. This is really good
> 
> U dont mind do u?



wow sweet if you dont post it e-mail me as well


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 1, 2007)

^^ wat he said i think it gonna be kwl if this get turned into manga, to be honist i wasent expectin dat 2 happen (hopeless drawer lmao) but it kwl it could be, and as long as i get the credit for writting it and you dnt hog the glory :-] im happy 4 it 2 be done


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 1, 2007)

roar i missed out on a lot............roar i had a school trip

and WHEAT!! A MANGA!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 1, 2007)

My thought exactly! yay <----- 50 post  XD


----------



## azn_boi9832 (Jun 2, 2007)

Nah I wont hog the glory

I just wana draw

Thanx 4 ur consent

I start next week
u noe skool and stuff
and i try to finish it of on my school holidays (In Australia)


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 2, 2007)

well as long as u have fun doing it dude, honistly i joined as i liked writting and well am quite gd and wanted to share my fic with ppl cuz after about 3 page i never have the motervation to continue, in this i have already brecched that recored, never dreamed sum 1 would offer to do a manga so im just happy ppl think it hat gd, have fun doin it then, these gonna be a lot to draw i would imagine 0.o good luck and make a stunning manga


----------



## azn_boi9832 (Jun 2, 2007)

kyubioftheleaf said:


> well as long as u have fun doing it dude, honistly i joined as i liked writting and well am quite gd and wanted to share my fic with ppl cuz after about 3 page i never have the motervation to continue, in this i have already brecched that recored, never dreamed sum 1 would offer to do a manga so im just happy ppl think it hat gd, have fun doin it then, these gonna be a lot to draw i would imagine 0.o good luck and make a stunning manga



Thanx man. Ill try my best


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 2, 2007)

no prob dude, as long as it gonna be gd , as to everyone eles my exams finish on the 14 of this month, yay no more school eva, well if u dnt count 6th fourm, i wotn eb able ot write again till about the 16th ( it mi best m8 bday on the 14th as well need time to recover, but after that i should have 3 month where nopthin going to get in the way of mi writting   yippppppppppppppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 2, 2007)

i'll be celebrating with you! the 14th is when i graduate!! roar so excited. i never want to see that school again...


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 2, 2007)

know that fealing, but im got a whole 2 more year at 6th fourm doing A* maths A* physics and gce ict, but im seriously considering dropin maths and doing A* enlish langwidge


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 4, 2007)

english....you can go far with that


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 4, 2007)

Thx n 2 think english it what i have always struggled with till dis year


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 4, 2007)

XD

of course the one thing that i think is kinda worth while. i suck at it too. roar


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 5, 2007)

i dnt think ur that bad at it, as 4 me ihave a english exam startin at 8:45 so hope its easy


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 6, 2007)

okay all for the rest of this week i got first 2 lessons off so im gonna be writtin some then  yay


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 6, 2007)

all right all here some more, and it extreamly long, the longist chapter yet, enjoy, and their a mr t momemt ( for anyone who watched the a team) plus reps for the first to quto it  

     “Naruto- kun who’s that” said Hinata- Chan noticing a slightly nervous look on Naruto’s face.
     “Uchima Itachi – the man who killed his clan” came a emotionless reply,
     “ it doesn’t matter who it is, it is me, and I am taking you, come with me like a good boy” came a sarcastic reply from Itachi.
     “ oh not you don’t, kage bushin no jutsu ( shadow clone)” as 30 or so Naruto’s filled the area Itachi began quickly making hand seals
“Grand fireball technique” the ball ripped across the land scape, tree’s burning, mud going rock hard, and the real Naruto and Hinata no where to be seen”
 “ Hinata stay here” Naruto had somehow gotten the both to a tree out of sight of Itachi.
  The dust was still clearing, and a slight smirk could be seen on Itachi face, 
     “He’s improved this is going to be interesting”
     “Obito rasengan! (grand spear rasengan)”
     “ Naruto you will never hit me like that” and it was true as Itachi had seen the attack before it had landed and had simply grab Naruto’s wrist and pulled him to the side Naruto attack landing squarely in the tree.
    “ know that you see your most powerful technique can’t even hit me why don’t you just give up!”
    “ we both know I could be more powerful maybe even _ demonically so.”

    What did Naruto just say? Demonically powerful, he had learned new technique yes but could someone get that strong in two years? Naruto’s attacking, he’s using his rendan… hit one, hit two, hit thre.. wait where the hell did Itachi go.

     Naruto knew only two well where Itachi was, in his mind, genjutsu, but something way wrong he hadn’t used the mangekyou sharingan his trade mark skill, well thanks to that it was easy to break out, just gaver some chakra, send a pulse, and im out of the genjutsu, seems Itachi lost his touch.
    Itachi couldn’t of heard his thought could he?
     “Multi grand fireball technique!”  as fire balls came in from every direction Naruto knew he had lost, it seems Itachi had gotten a new technique as well, a fire ball from every angle, above below, to his side they was no escape, the ultimate fire jutsu, had been re-masted to be even more deadly.
      The smoke cleared, and Naruto was still standing, and he wasn’t alone,
     “ Hinata chan?”
    “ hai Naruto-kun”
      Hinata had somehow gained a extremely good affinity with water jutsu, she had erected a shield of water two feet thick around them, they where safe from all of Itachi fire jutsu!
     “ stand back Naruto I have my own score to settle with Itachi!” Itachi had tried to hurt my Naruto kun, he had wanted to hurt my Naruto, he was going to pay, no one will touch my Naruto, and you will not take him away from me!
     “it seems the girl has some interesting technique as well” came a extremely casual answer from Itachi, shouldn’t he be mad for having his ultimate jutsu deflected?
     “ I’ll give merit to the both of you, Naruto you have learned to escaped genjutsu, and you, girl, can block out even my most powerful fire jutsu, but that will not help you know,
    Itachi moved to put his hand to form a seal, the seal that would allow him to activate his the mangekyou sharingan.
     Hinata was not having any of it she lunged at him
     “ protection of the 8 palms; air strike!” as Itachi got blasted with gale form winds blowing him thought the nearest tree
   “ wow hinat..”
She was upon him again
    “ protection of the 64 palms: 128 strikes” Naruto had seen this move before, it was one of the Hyuaga signature moves, along with her juken it could stop a army!” as each blow landed a small cry of pain could be heared from Itachi, but they was nothing put pure anger in Hinata’s eye, what could possibly be driving her to such an extent?
      “ Sky juken!” another new move! How much training had she done! As Itachi rocket upward Hinata was nowhere to be seen until.
      “ sudon: water blast!” wooooooooow, Hinata you have gotten good, not only had Itachi been blated to the floor with extrea force, she had managed to catch him off guard and juggle him, so that he coudnt attack, but I get the fealing that she sent done yet,
     “ Complementary renden!” you what!!! But that move look almost exactly like my renden…
  Hinata used almost a back flick kick to send Itachi at east 15 meter into the air, and she was already up their waiting for him, a overhead kick, smack, followed by a kick to his gut, rolling over Itachi body in mid air to a kick in the face, roiling again to be standing on top of Itachi
    “ goken juken ( iron fist juken strike)” Itachi accelerated down to the ground and hit it with such force it splinted the very earth, at least 15meter cracks running in every direction, I dread to think how deep he been hit!
       As Hinata falled to the floor Naruto cathced her
      “ Hinata chan that was amazing, your amazing”
     “ gomen Naruto- kun” Hinata had clearly given every last bit of energy in thouse few moves, but why? What could of possed her to do that?
   “ remind me never to get on the wrong side of you!”
   “ their no chance of that happernign Naruto, ic ouldnt be angry with you..” oh crap what did I just say? Damn im so tired I carnt even keep my thought my self. * cough**cough*
   “ Hinata are you all right”
   “ I just need to rest, no more fighting for me today”
    “ no let me take care of you Naruto went to pick up Hinata, falling during his attempt, and landed back on the floor, Hinata between his arms, and did the one thing he could think of, he hugged her.

   Naruto what are you doing? Why did you fall, hey where that arm goi… hes hugging me, oh god what do I say, but she dint have to say anything, she was to tired she couldn’t even get embarrassed, in stead she just snuggled into his shoulder and looked up at Naruto, who was looking at her in a most admirable way, why was that?
   “ come on Hinata we need to get away from here before Itachi wakes up”
 As much as I wanted to argue, he was right, I just hope I can get another hug off him…. What am I saying it wont happen that happened by accident dint it?


more on next page *gasp*_


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 6, 2007)

okay i told you it was long 

Naruto helped her to the feet and they where both walking around the crater when a loud noise distracted them, they both turned around
   “the mangekyou sharingan, curse of the red moon!” Naruto was plunged into Itachi demon world, a world where time was as warped as much as they was in his subconscious, they was no time, everything just was. And opersit him, so close if he could reach out he could touch her, was Hinata chan!
     “ how do you like my new stage of the mangekyou sharingan? I can bring more than one persont to this world, so even when it two on one this technique can be used effectively” He was right, hey where both her, that Hinata was nto a illusion it was her, and she dint look so good, it was said this world gave a projection of your current well being – well Hinata was not fairing very well.
  “ let’s have some fun shall we?, ill start with this bitch”   Just them a whole barrage of Kunai shot toward Hinata? How could he do this to her? Why count he hurt me instead?
       “ leave her alone!” a burst of range so pure escaped Naruto it dint sound completely human.
     “ why should i?” at that moment hundreds of Itachi appeared, each carrying a very vicious looking katana, each one plunging that katana into Hinata from every direction!
   “Naruto – kun help me!” She was right he had to do something, but not even kakaishi – sempai could get out of this, what chance did he have ageist such a advance genjutsu, and bloodline limit
     “ Itachi hear me!” suddenly all of the Itachi stopped and the real one stepped out”
    “ if you leave Hinata alone I will give my self up so you can extract the bijinn”
  What did Naruto just say? What was a bijinn she had headed that word when she was young and the people had pointed toward Naruto, but just what was it.
    “ if you would of given yourself up earlier I would of agreed to leave her go, but as mean as this bitch tried so hard to kill me will return the favour, but I will succeed.”
     Suddenly the Itachi started to attack Hinata again, will more anger and respite, she was in pain, Hinata was in pain, I have to do something, I need to do some thing, Naruto looked across, Hinata had passed out from the pain, not good if they carry on like this they shred her subconscious to pices!

_ hey kid come down here_
 Oh why the the kubi have to interrupt know
_ lisen kid I wil help you get out as I don’t want to be extracted I like it in her _
“ and you expect me to belive that!
_ just shut up and lisen, if the power of this sharingan is overload by about 100 time then it wil break and I pitty the fool who has used it _
 Yeah I can belive that but where exactly are we going to find that power, the kyubbi gavea knowing look, he dint like what the jyubi was saying but it just might work, 

Naruto re awkwend in side Itachi dream world, here goese nothing,
Naruto unlessed the caged beast
One tail
Two tails – the bond holing him had been desintergrated he could move, and he had just gotten the attention of all the itachis
Three tails – I still wasent enough, the genjutsu wavered, but it was still standing stong
Kyubbi you best be true to your words
Four tails, Naruto morphed into the kyubbi, and for a second thekyubi was incontroll, but it still was not enough
Five tails, the genjutsu litrally collapsed round them, anruto was plundge back to reality, in five tails of kyubbi power, itahi however did not look to good, they was smoke comig of his eyes, the effect of them being overloaded, cool, time to scare him evenmore, Naruto gaved all the kyubbi power into a ball of energy and thrusted it at Itachi, itachisnensed it, infact youcondt of missed it, and ran away, fast,
Kyubbi Naruto turned around and saw Hinata, she was unconscious, he uikly dismissed kyubbi chakra making a note to trust him slightly more in the fture, and picked up Hinata and ran as fast as he could tofind some where to set upcamp, Hinata needed care, fast.


well i gotta run to school cuz exam start in 20 mis so c ya


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 6, 2007)

right after readin that ibet your thinking, omg does this guy have a life he spent all modrning tyoeing this, well yes i have and no i dnt have a life  but you guys need to go have one after reading all that  soz jokin

 also u gys might be thinking i made hinata bloody stong, well i did on pupose  cuz naruto going to be a little intriged about whatmade her fight sobloody good


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 6, 2007)

home, exam finsihed few, it was easier than i thought, i thought higher science was supposed tobe hard andi also c no one has read thenew chapter yet, well hurryupand read it lmao jk jk, but seriouly their loads to read


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 6, 2007)

nice chapter....some of the stuff was a little hard to process but i got the idea in the end...anyways like i said before you should let someone edit them before u post...(id be happy to do that X3)


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 6, 2007)

yh ur right, i did that chapterin a bit of a hurry, i need sum betas knwo  wow never thougth id say dat


----------



## dracolich (Jun 6, 2007)

I'll be a beta if you need one. Also please check my fanfiction: Voice of a Child


----------



## adenator (Jun 6, 2007)

wow. youre good at writing i must say


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 6, 2007)

thx both of u, i sure will read ur fanfic once i get chance, as for beta i e-mail u the un-beted work 





> wow. youre good at writing i must say


 thx dude i enjoy writting, and am gettin better as things go on


----------



## adenator (Jun 6, 2007)

lol klkl its cool. i write alternate stuff like songs and stories. but wow. make hinata and naruto go out and ill be like  finally!


----------



## adenator (Jun 6, 2007)

+ rep me i did to you


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 6, 2007)

dude u did but it dint count, cuz u need 50 post 4 it to, but ill + rep u n e way cuz im nice, and they will be going out i have the start of the romance planned when naruto want to know what drived hinata to fight like she did in the last chapter, and i write other stuff as well i have written a few song thought they wernt exactly chart toppin standed


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 6, 2007)

if you need another beta im here for ya


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 7, 2007)

thx man, once i get chance to write the next chapter i e-mail it for beta-ing.

english exam today, gulp, thank god it the writting paper, somwething im atully good at!

Afer next thursday i have offcly finished year 11 and can write a hell of a lot more and add to this fanfic - a lot


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 8, 2007)

exams argggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh mi hear hurts it hurts!

owwww these exams are painful, because i get extra time in em i just had a 3 and a bit hour histroy exam, im sooooooooooo tired *dies* * ghost reads fanfiction e.c.t post on naruto fourms*

if these exams dnt finish soon i will die seriously


----------



## dracolich (Jun 8, 2007)

please pm them i don't have my own email address. also please check out my fanfic (Voice of a Child) It is NaruxHina as well.


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 8, 2007)

i will do wen i get chance man - too many exams so little time!


----------



## adenator (Jun 8, 2007)

i had exams too it gets me down 

did u rep me?


----------



## adenator (Jun 8, 2007)

+ postarooo


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 8, 2007)

yes i belive i did


----------



## adenator (Jun 8, 2007)

lol i just checked


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 8, 2007)

lmao yh i dint check for ages den notic i was in neg rep lmao it happens


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 9, 2007)

roar i feel sad. i missed a lot!! and some new people came...cool!!

i'll start with the updates. i agree that it was kinda hurried, but otherwise, i liked that naruto protected hinata. very sweet. and i also enjoyed how you took up hinata's point of view, that was a good little mix up.

and roar the reason i havent been on is because of the demon exams. ugh. but now that they are over i can fully look forward to more updates!! <3


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 10, 2007)

I know wat u mean about exams, i have mi last next week on thursday, and then im freeeeeeeeeeeeeee yippppe.

I know what ur sayin about it bein hurred, i got a fewhours where i could write it and i just wantd to get this updated. but know i have i think im gonna haveto send it to a few ppl for beta - reading.

And if u liked how naruto proected hinata your gonna like what coming up - a previwe would say that hinata in a seemi - coma like state and naruto has to take care of her (and starting to realisehe has fealing for her at last). Hinata will recover as well, and i aint sure what siuation shell wake up in, either with naruto takin to her or running his finger thought her hair - idunno sumthing will happen that would make hinata faint 

well we will all have to see what i write next time


----------



## azn_boi9832 (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey guys remember me the guy whos gona make a manga out of this fanfic.
I have started it and im about halfway there.

I just need more critaism of my drawings.
if u wana see them look in my 2nd spioler tab and this link

two cents


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 11, 2007)

im no drawer, but i also have no critersim of ur art work  i think ur a good drawer just kep it up


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 11, 2007)

right i've woken up and am bck rom exam and can actully look at ur work and process it lmao 

     I must say i like how u draw, nothing in it sticks out or is misplaced and i like the way you use thin and trhick lines so thatnothing is overbostrus and cathces everyones atnetion - the same goes for your colouring it vey subtile im glad i got you drawing a manag of this fanfic thats for sure


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 11, 2007)

i like the idea that you posted further up the page!! naruto will realize his feelings!!!! <3 so excited!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 11, 2007)

yh so am i, and im the one whos got to think about what to write  lol well once i get time i will - thought i see a comedy bin full of paper and crunched up notes all over da floor o.0


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 14, 2007)

woot woot finshed exam wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooottttttt 
yippppe
yahooooooooooooo
e.c.t X3 lmao really happy here dudes i've finshed all mi exams yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 14, 2007)

three cheers for you!! you deserve some cake my friend!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 14, 2007)

yum cake..........................yummmmmmii, lmao ikay im insane it's officle


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 14, 2007)

>.< arent we all??


----------



## Hemino Hyuuga (Jun 14, 2007)

i like it.......


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 15, 2007)

and yh we are all insane by mi reconing  im just more insane - and hellooooooo Hemino Hyuagga glad 2 c u like it 

And everyone ill get lodsa time to write once this weeks gon - finsih school so party party party woot


----------



## Jersey Shore Jesus (Jun 15, 2007)

i love this dude! naruto and hinata are my favortive couple of all time! as you can see with my sig. also keep them coming dude make like a confesse scence like naruto and hinata say they've always loved each other form the momment they saw each other and then they kiss.(also my spelling stinks two lol)


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 15, 2007)

weet!! fanfic partay!!!

and i like narutoXhinata=love's idea. make an uber confession scene!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 16, 2007)

lmao - i've got summit like dat planned it just how exactly to do it - youll see it soon i hope


----------



## Vance (Jun 17, 2007)

I like NaruHina, so I guess you could say I like this fic. Keep going!


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 17, 2007)

ok...cant wait


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 18, 2007)

Right i've stated writing it, but were all relly busy over here my sister attemding the regonal judo champs this year - her mate came second in the nationals last year, so basicly because where all friends im the one gettin batted and brused as they practise and carnt reall find time to write that much but i am about their, so they should be another update quite soon


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 18, 2007)

wheat update!

and this thread has 140 posts...now that's exciting


----------



## Sench (Jun 18, 2007)

Hmmm... my first time posting here, but still, I'm going to say a lot of bad things =) well, it's one complaint and some notes
1. For God's sake, you need an editor. As much as I like the general idea, it's hard to read.
2. Hinata kicking Itachi's butt... that's not very realistic... especially by taijutsu, since he has the Sharingan. Oh well, it's generally okay.
3. After taking all those attacks I doubt even Orochimaru could move for a while... 
4. Not sure if the Mangekyou Sharingan is effective against Byakugan.
5. By the general idea Naruto loses control of himself after releasing the fourth tail. And there's NO WAY Itachi could've survived Naruto's five-tailed form's attack.

But generally, I liked it. Hope you post more soon...


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 19, 2007)

Sench - thx for da criticism i need it - and i agree it was sort of unrealistic but that was part of the idea  and if u read a bit earlier u would understand what im bout to say bout the 5th point

4 tail kyubi has controll because the chakra is unstable
in 5 tails its more stable so naruto ets controll again

but the chakra unstable any way so *meep* it was jsut a idea i have and later parts of this stroy porbly going to go a bit more into that


----------



## Sench (Jun 19, 2007)

azn_boi9832 said:


> Hey guys remember me the guy whos gona make a manga out of this fanfic.
> I have started it and im about halfway there.
> 
> I just need more critaism of my drawings.
> if u wana see them look in my 2nd spioler tab and this link



I'm not much of an artist, but... you need to change your style. Judging from your DevianArt pictures, you try to make the characters look the same as they appear in the manga, but... how should I put it... it's just not your style at all. their faces are too long, and eyes are too big. and the shape of the body is a bit disproportional. For now, my advice is to draw a more simplified picture, and look at the manga carefully to catch all the details. After you've developed some skill in that style, then you could use it, but I think it'd be better for you to just try and developed your own style.

I wish I had a scanner... then I would try myself in comics too. I was actually thinking about making a big FanFic, but then I thought it was totally stupid, since I just added a few OCs and the storyline was extremely close to the original to some point. I realized I might be the only one interested in reading such crap, since it was just almost exactly what happened in the original series with a new point of view and some minor additions to cover for the parts where secondary characters were completely left out.


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 19, 2007)

whoah...intense


----------



## Sench (Jun 19, 2007)

yarn-[ni]nja;9002817 said:
			
		

> whoah...intense



what exactly?


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 21, 2007)

ummmm...lotsa words.....yeah...


----------



## Sench (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 25, 2007)

right - i thought id get more time to write mi fanfic but at the minit im gettin less o0 how dat possible i dont know - but in abouta week or even less i should have loads of time to write and you should be seeing a lot added to this so just hang on a little longer

and wen sum of u see a message from me in ya inbox plz beta it and mail it back to me thx!


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jun 25, 2007)

yosh!...can do boss


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jun 25, 2007)

roar i want to say something amazing about the secret message inbox thing but words wont come but yay! <3


----------



## Sench (Jun 26, 2007)

you sure seem excited about it =) I really hope Kyubioftheleaf will post the next chapter soon


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jun 28, 2007)

i should be able to do the next chapter soon but its really hectiv over here at the miniut - i've already wrote sum of it but not enough to post it


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 2, 2007)

RIght i am going to KILL my family soon - my cousens birthday was on the 1st - my mates is 2 day my uncle garys was a week ago and my other cousen and uncle is tomorrow - i swear it like thier sceaming to destroy me!


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jul 2, 2007)

lmao, families are evil! ill grab the holy water brb


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 3, 2007)

lol - that thought has crossed my mind at sum time...... mwhahahahaha - i mean errr wait i dint say anything in the first place


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jul 3, 2007)

yo guys check out my fic its only on the prologue right now but im workin on the first chapter...r/r plz and tell me how it was.....this here>>>


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 4, 2007)

website not found - plz check the link mate


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jul 4, 2007)

ugh...here it is again (>>> ) also i should try and update in a few days


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 5, 2007)

well it worked this time  i'll read it when i have sum time to do so


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 5, 2007)

right tenchu neji and dracoli check ur inboxs prepare for betaing be warned it is bloody long, message it back when your done

thx in advance!!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 5, 2007)

Okay big shout out to tenchu neji for betaing this and so quickly as well + reps 4 u man, and the long awaited romance begins  and it is anotehr long chapter

? looks like they beat you? said the blue shark-like akatsuki member

?hmph? was the only reply

?well it was only a clone created by his transformation technique and at that you only gave it 10% of your chakra, it couldn?t even use the sharingan with that much ? if it did then it would where off after a few minutes, and if you used you tsukuyami then a few seconds later the jutsu would be over, but of course the effect would only last until the morning?

?very true kisame, but we know the kyubi jinkunki has access to the 5th tail and he seems to be in control ? this could be interesting.?
A rare smile of pure malice crossed itachi?s face, so full of malicious intent and a longing to bring Naruto and this girl down to their feet it scared even kisame

__________________________________________________ ____________________

? I must get Hinata to a safe place!? growled Naruto as he had kyubi chakra still in his system allowing him to move at incredible speeds. He leapt from branch to branch as graceful as a falcon would dive for it?s prey, hardly touching the branch long enough to rustle the leafs, words cannot describe the speeds in which he was traveling, but there was only one reason he was traveling so fast and with such determination ? to get the form of the little kunoichi in his arms to safety.

Jump, jump, swirl, jump, fly, well that?s the only way you could describe Naruto movements as he moved across the top of the canopy looking for a clearing or just some where he could look after Hinata until she regain conscienceless. On and on he went driven by the squirming form of Hinata, she wasn?t doing to good and he knew Itachi?s sharingan was a evil technique indeed.

?A-ha!? Naruto could see a small clearing just to the right, he moved, faster than any living thing, towards it, and he reached it, shocked by what he saw, it was the water fall where he had seen sum goddess dancing ? ?I wonder if I?ll see that again while I?m here!?, and just over to the right of the water fall was enough room for him to look after Hinata ? he put her down softly on the ground and propped her had up with his jacket, surprised at what he saw.
Hinata?s face was so peaceful in that moment Naruto thought he would faint, Naruto followed her body along with his eyes over her small form and found himself revering it, never had he seen Hinata in this way before, but know he had he was glad of it. 

He looked around to see if anyone was near ? no one but a army of flowers and butterflies.
Naruto however needed to get slightly more serious and see what he could do for Hinata ? chan?s well being, as he looked over her body again trying to check for anything he could do, he kept getting distracted, not by her breathing, or the sounds of the forest, but by her face, it really was peaceful, and sort of cute, again his eyes danced over her body like raindrops falling to the river, taking in everything he saw, and then he turned to try and treat Hinata again in anyway he could, but he got distracted again, and again.

? why can I not keep a straight thought and why do I keep admiring Hinata!? even thought it was no secret that he would found a admiration for Hinata new techniques he still wanted to know what had made her fight like that, maybe if I asked really nicely she would tell him? 

After all people who believe strongly in something and fighting for it, what was she fighting for? ?But why do I keep looking at her like some gawking idiot!? Unbeknownst to Naruto he was starting to develop deep feelings for the kunoichi in front of him, but something more pressing was happening.

Hinata stirred, just like any person does in their sleep but it wasn?t that, that was bothering Naruto, it was the position of her hand, if Naruto training with jiraiya had taught him anything it that this was defiantly not acceptable in public! Naruto slowly started to more her hand away, when he noticed how soft her smooth and luxurious skin felt under his touch, and he didn?t know how it happened but he ended up holding her hand and rubbing it next to his check moving his other hand down her arm until it rested on her face, causing Naruto to run his finger thought Hinata hair, and then draw them across her check and eventually place them on her lips.

?okay what just happened here!? Naruto was confused, his heart was beating faster than it had been in any fight ever, and he had enjoyed what had just happened! In fact as much as he tried he couldn?t let go of Hinata hand, and if he was honest with himself he didn?t want to, so he did the only thing he could think of, it was getting late after all, he pulled the sleeping bag out of his bag, not even bothering with the tent, and put it over them, then he grabbed Hinata other hand and held both of them to his chest looking at Hinata peaceful face, he did not fall asleep then, or for hours after, but instead he just kept staring at Hinata holding her hands and occasionally running his fingers thought her hair and caressing her check, when he finally did fall asleep he did one thing, he kissed her on the cheek, not knowing why he had done it, but it made his heart beat even faster and it made him want to move closer to Hinata, much closer, and he promised himself that as soon as she was better he would get to know this kunoichi a lot better.

__________________________________________________ ____________________

Morning came early for Naruto, awoken by the loud water fall, judging by the sun it was around 6am, very early. Naruto went to get up, finding his hand fussed to hinata?s, confused until he remembered the events of the previous day, and blushed, maybe he had enjoyed that way too much, where he did or didn?t was no question, he sat down by Hinata and held her hand even closer to his chest and did one this he had never done before, speak aloud everything he was felling, without vowing to kill someone, he was just talking to Hinata, normally an impossible feat as generally she would faint, and everyone else would give a knowing look, ?well why wont someone tell me why she faints!? But Naruto just kept talking to Hinata, and she seemed to respond to what he said sometime even tensing her hand in recognition.

? ?and that?s why I want to become hokage!? again Naruto looked down at Hinata, who was smiling profusely.? you know if you could talk right know this could be one hell of a conversation? but that didn?t stop Naruto, he remembered when kakaishi-sensei had been bed ridden and told that even thought they wont remember it if you talk to them it would let them know their in your thoughts, well Hinata was very much in his thought right now , every other thought was at least a urge to run his hand thought her hair or to kiss her again.

? what have you done to me Hinata? I can?t stop thinking of you, and even thought you?re passed out I am still enjoying being with you know more than my whole existence in Konoha.? Naruto suddenly became very solemn. ? but as I am now I feel like I want to tell you everything about my self ? but how can I tell you the truth about my past, it would be impossible you would run away and hide!?


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 5, 2007)

okay and the second half

“hide from what Naruto-kun?” came a weak voice from underneath his hand that was still resting on her check, he moved that away quickly.

“..” Naruto couldn’t say anything

“ hide from what Naruto”

“ errrrrrrr I was just saying how if anyone came trying to attack us we would have to hide until your feeling better” phew do you think she believed me???

“ oh – okay Naruto-kun” as she went to brush her hair away from her face she saw she was fused to the man she loved and that they had shared the same sleeping bag – what had gone on while I been out?

“ oh erm sorry Hinata” came a extremely embarrassed reply form Naruto as he regretfully started to let go of Hinata hand, only to find Hinata holding on with all her power, which was not really a lot.

“ you don’t need to be sorry Naruto” said Hinata, smiling most defiantly, there was no mistake Naruto had at least been worried about her, or else he wouldn’t of been speaking aloud to her or.. or… she squealed inwardly with delight knowing the she was connected to the man she loved.

“ err hinata?”

“ hai Naruto kun?”

“ I..errr… how should i?... err.. well I love being around you, and errr well I want to get to know you a lot better.”

“ really?” Hinata was shocked they where in the middle of the forest and naruto had just said he LOVED being with her and wanted to know more about her, what could she say.

“ yeah! Starting with what made you fight like that! I mean you totally kicked itachi’s butt, pounded him right into the ground”

‘Oh no oh no oh no oh no I knew this would come even during the fight, but what should I tell him I don’t wont to ruin anything, as everything is right know it’s perfect, but should I at least tell him that?’ “ I didn’t want to see some one I cared about getting hurt” their that should do he cant get any thing out of that, can he? 

“ How much do you care about me?” Naruto knew he was starting to care about her a lot, and even though this was probably hell for the girl he wanted to know, but not before she squeezed his hand, and Hinata once again had gone the color of a beat root,“ err Hinata?”

‘Crap! I walked right into that one, well now miss dumb of the universe what should I tell him!’“ well errm errr I li..lov….lik”

“ Hinata are you okay?”

“ I’m felling better thank you” yes he change the subject go me!

“ good but it sounds like you where suffocating or something” with that Naruto decided it was time for the extreme tactics, he bent over and hugged her, drawing her closer into himself,“ please Hinata I need to know” Naruto could feel Hinata’s temperature skyrocket, she felt like she was about to explode, and explode she did!

“ I love you Naruto-kun! I have love you since I was 4 and saw you in the market! Not giving up as you moved between the building looking for a place that would sell food to you!” Hinata was gasping for breath, she had not breathed in that sentence and Naruto had felt like a gale force wind had hit him.

“ really?” That had done it the cat was firmly out of the bag Hinata tried to pull out of Naruto embrace, but couldn’t. 

“ really Hinata?”

“ what harm can it do now you already think I’m weird, yes really”

“ I don’t think you weird Hinata” and Naruto brought Hinata back in close to himself feeling her squirm. “ and you know what”

“ what?” Naruto could hear her labored breathing, she was obviously thinking of a lot of things, but at least he knew know why she always fainted,

“ I think I’m in love with you two, Hinata” yes that sounds right, especially after yesterday, and last night, and all of today.

“ you.. you what?” Hinata let go of Naruto hand, Naruto letting her this time, and hugged him back, pulling his head towards her for their first true kiss.


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jul 6, 2007)

sorry if i dissappeared for a while!! my internet like died and it took forever for someone to get to my house to fix it!! and during that time i realized how disfunctional my life is without my computer!! XD

anyway! back to the fanfic....that last part was great!!! part of it must have been from the help that you got with the editing. the words had a good flow and you had good connecting sentences! i loved it <33 and cant wait for more!! i will be on a lot more trying to get back into the flow of this thread now that i have internet acess!! XD


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 6, 2007)

i know how it feal to lose a computer - especily if you use it a lot because then you realise how much u actully use it!

I know what you mean about the editing, yeah their probly still a few mistake in their no one going to get them all but still i dint think it could make that much of a diffrence, but it did!

AS for the story i'm finally at the start of the relation ship - it happend a little faster than i intended but it still worked!

And i should find some time on monday to write some more - thank god when i sit down to do some i genrally get a full chapter done in around a hour and then i make the editing to the story, but hopefully on monday they should be another addition to this story and some people will have it to beta - altough tenchu neji will probly beat i cannot belive how fasst he was gettin it back to me!

Well hopefully you'll love the next chapter as well, here hopeing ( cross fingers!)


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jul 6, 2007)

well anything that you come up with i'll probably love!! so...write away!! <3


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 7, 2007)

I hope so, i have sum idea as well, but not sure if they all apear in next chap


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jul 7, 2007)

i wanted to post a heart....but i need to make the message longer. ok here's the heart......<3 yay


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 8, 2007)

yay - well i have out lined what i want to write already in my mind at least, you just have to wait untill monday for me to get time to write it


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 9, 2007)

great fanfic keep on going with it. I think that i should start one too. Thanks for insiring me. O and look at who i am 

[/IMG]


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 9, 2007)

any tips on how i can start? I think i'll need all the help i can get


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 9, 2007)

HI, glad i inspired some one - that defently a first for me

as for tips i would start of by laying the sceen - be bold yes but dont over do it in the first few paragraps - picture what you want and write it - if you have any weird ways of writing your story or thinking of it - i know i have a sum what unconventunal one - do that and either hope u have a good memory and write it down untill you can put it how you want it -

i'm not really good at givin advice but i think that should help

and yay 100 post - xd im a gennin at last


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks for the tips and congrats for becoming a genin!!!! When are you going to write the next chapter i'm on the edge of my seat???!!!!


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jul 9, 2007)

^ yeah when will u get to writing that eh? (on my fic i still need to write my next part...ehehehe im so lazy)


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 10, 2007)

should not be long, and i see i got another fan 

I should start and finish writting the enxt chap 2 moz, i have a good i dea what i want to do ( i think - intruth i dont have a clue) but i just hope u will all like it

and expect soemthing to do with that dan water fall it givin me a headache,. because i want to include that in it!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 11, 2007)

Right you guy best be ready, this will be the longist chapter yet, its on almost 4 pages in word, as soon as it been beta i will post it, tenchu neji good luck - to be honist i dnt expect you to beta this all in one go!

note - some romance but it more of them gettin to know each other better ( but still they is defently romance their!) takes palce just after last chapter, and is a day for hinata to recover before they resum their mission


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 11, 2007)

arg..... i can wait i can wait i can wait *rocking slowly back in forth in my chair* i can wait i can wait i can wait* chair creaks* NO I CAN'T WAIT I NEED TO KNOW WHAT HAPPENS BFORE I LEAVE FOR VACATION TOMORROW PLZ!!!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 11, 2007)

lmao - we need to wait for tenchu neji to beta it, it in his hands,


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jul 11, 2007)

KL-check ur messages
i beta it the best i could...(i just got off work and im really tired so i may have missed somethings...) it was good i liked this chapter...even if they need to get back to the mission, let naruto and hinata have some cuddle time (lol)

peace


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 11, 2007)

okay here we go - dnt worry tenchu neji the miss will get goin agan next chapter - i just dint think it would be realistic for hinata to be staight up and running after that battle

Morning came, the soft mist from the water fall wafting over two body, entangled with each other, no words, no action, just two people looking deep into the others eyes, causing one of them to blush profusely. They may have only been up for a few hours but one of them had had everything she ever wanted handed to her, Naruto-kun. They both where just leaning into each other, neither having anything to say, neither wanting anything to be said to break the magic that was encompassing them.

The roar of the water fall grew and washed over them like a great tide but still the two lovers did not stir, to day was about them, after all Hinata needed today to recover, why not enjoy it at the same time? They where both very calm and relaxed in the others arm, enjoying the gentle touch of each other skin against their own, the occasional kiss they shared which would make them both dizzy, and the gentle sighing of the other persons breath. It was one blond haired ninja stomach that eventually ended the tranquility.

?hungry Naruto-kun, my love??

The last part of that sentence came easier to Hinata than she ever believed it could, but it was still quite, but she no longer feared rejection any more, she knew that to at least some small extent he wanted her, and that was enough, she also knew Naruto must have some how saved them both from Itachi sharingan, but she didn?t want to go back to that, at least not today, a day they had both agreed would be for them.

?Staving?

With another onslaught on intestinal noses to go with it, more to strengthened Naruto?s point than anything.

?I?ll make breakfast?

She already knew what she was going to make, not that the rations they packed would allow for much else.

?Good, I can?t cook to save my life, I think I can just about manage instant meals?

They both laughed. It was a joke made at his own extent which they had both found funny, but it had undertones, it reminded Hinata that Naruto never had a family to show him how to do, well anything, he had been a orphan right from birth, but at least he had copied.

Hinata set about setting up a fire and hanging many pots and pans over it and resting on logs near it, letting the fire start, and emptying out enough ingredient to make ramen for two. 

Stirring the noodles, and checking on the pork that she was about to add to them, she was aware of two eyes on looking her, two big blue eyes that belonged to a very blond ninja, she didn?t need to turn around to know he was looking at her, he was running his hand up and down her back, causing Hinata to shiver in pure delight at his touch, and a sharp intake of breath when he surprised her at his first touch.

?Oh my, he?s touching me, and it feels so good, what should I do?? Knowing it was a stupid question as she needed both hand to cook she just carried on cooking, but Naruto carried on to, that really does feel good, ?oh Naruto why didn?t I admit my feelings earlier if I knew bliss was this simple when I?m with you?? And almost as if he had heard her thought Naruto wrapped his strong arms around her mid-section and began to hug her, if only lightly, he just wanted her to know he was near, he was their, even if he didn?t know why he was comforted by it, knowing that she knew he was their for her was a nice feeling, about as nice as the smell of the food Hinata was cooking!

? it?s done Naruto ? kun? said Hinata with a gentle smile, looking at her man who was holding onto her like something he had quested after for his whole life, it filled her with glee, and made her think how ironic life could be. 

Naruto sat up and Hinata moved to let him, somehow ending up on her lap, but by means of unspoken consent, they both grad their chop sticks, and began eating out of the same bowl, both realizing how close to each other they wanted to be at all time, even this early on in their loving relationship.

They ate in pure silence, just enjoying the other presence, knowing they could reach out and grab them at any time, and that just what Naruto was doing, he kept one of his hands around Hinata at all times, it was almost as if they was joined, Hinata was enjoying the attention he was showing her, it was nice, in a; just plain nice way, he was their with her and he wanted to be their no matter what way you looked at it, and Naruto quite clearly wanted to be there with her, as they where know, loving, together, with each together, Hinata began to count how many times she had almost told him, and how many times she had dreamed of being with him, none of them came even remotely closes to the heaven they were in.

As they cleaned the dishes they had used for breakfast in the fresh water of the river Hinata actually realized where they where, ?this is where Naruto saw me practicing, and oh yeah I was naked?, she jested with herself at how a site of embarrassment could of become a location of such bliss and enjoyment, and the place where her dreams where coming true, slowly maybe, but at least something was happening and miracle where finally happening to her. 

Naruto caught Hinata by surprise when he walked up to her and grabbed her hand, ?then again maybe it was my fault for daydreaming about him when he?s so close to me, I just really hope this isn?t a dream of genjutsu?, either way they both came down to earth within each other embraces under the midday sun shinning a light directly over head of the causing the wildlife to go into uproar, and the river to dance in it beams, the flowers to bloom and the birds to hum, but nothing was more beautiful than the ninja each of the held in their arms, in the middle of all this beauty, was true beauty, love.

And in the middle of all this beauty where of course Naruto and Hinata, inspired by all that was going on around them, and Naruto wanting to get to know Hinata better embarked on the long quest, he asked her what her favorite color was, her favorite food, how clan life was, about how hard the juken style was, about why no one from the Hyuga clan ever seemed to use ninjutsu, he asked her about everything, hinting a nerve when he asked her what her heart true most desire was.

?Hinata what do you love most in this world, what do you love more than anything??

?You, Naruto-kun?

?Thanks Hinata, but really what do you love most in this world?

?And I give you the same answer, you?

?Aww come on please tell me Hinata please? said Naruto pulling a classic puppy dog face.

?Naruto I love you, I always have, really, It?s you?

? but why, I?m not strong or amazing or cute or anything?

?but you are strong?

?No I?m not I just act strong, I always mess up, I can?t even do simple jutsu, I still can?t do a henge after all these years?

?maybe not, but you never give up, you keep trying, you do everything in your power to success, remember your fight ageist Neji in the chunnin exams a few years back, well I may not of seen all of it but Neji made sure I knew what happened, he knew I would want to know, and you change even Neji, Naruto I think that being able to learn from ones mistakes and never giving up is true power?

?you really see that in me??

? yes, I stated off idealizing you in the academy, for never giving up and trying, even with everyone laughing at you and telling you, you cant do it, and even when the whole village was against you; you never gave up, you kept going, that inspired me Naruto, it allowed me to get stronger, it what helped me train these last few years, I wanted to keep up, I didn?t want to forget you, and partly what you meant to me, I needed to train because other wise I would of felt like I was betraying you.?

?Wow Hinata?

And the conversation went on, Hinata telling Naruto more and more about how he always made her feel stronger when he said she could do it, and how his support in the chunnin preliminary?s had made her feel like she was stronger and made her feel like she had changed.

This time it was Hinata turn to ask the questions, this time she wanted to ask a few things, and she did, starting off with what Naruto had been asking, but diving deeper, she wanted to know what kind of training ?ero-sannin? had put him thought, she wanted to know what had happened to him why he had been away, she wanted to know how he had trained his rasengan to the new form he had, the fuuton-rasengan, she wanted to know how it was living alone, in a village that most people didn?t want to know him,

? it hurts at first, people giving you looks in the street, and even crossing the street to get away from you, people calling you a monster and a freak, calling me the damnation of the village.?

?That?s horrible?

? yes it is, the first person I could call a friend, some one close was Iruka-sensai, and that was when I passed the gennin exam?

? you were alone that long? Well you wont be any longer? pulling Naruto solemn form into her body cradling him, somehow feeling like she was shielding him from all those horrible memories.

?thank you Hinata?

Hinata was stunned, Naruto had thanked her for really doing nothing, but still he had meant it, and she knew it.

?It?s okay Naruto?, said Hinata falling to the ground, it had been a long day, they had both gotten to know the other extremely well, even some of their worst fear they know knew, and as they fell asleep Hinata inside Naruto?s arms they knew that the mission resuming in the morning would be a start of a extremely strong relationship.


well their it is!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 11, 2007)

right and i just want to say thank to tenchu neji for betaing this ( count in last message wrod limit reched grr


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 12, 2007)

I just have to say that was great!!!!!!!!!! I'm leaving for vacation tonight and i can't wait for your next chapter. I hope you write it soon!!! I'll be gone for a week and won't be able to read so i hope the next chapter is out soon maybe by the time i come back maybe? 

DO NOT ASK WHERE I'M GOING I'M JUST GOING TO SAY I'LL BE BACK SOON!!

NARUHINA ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 12, 2007)

wow, tlk about a great reaction  glad you got to read it before you went on vaqcation, i'm planning the next stroy in my mind, but the way  write and plan is very unsuall (i sleep lisnin to weird music and it come to me 0.o dnt ask, (well atleast that been happerning for the last few chaps) but yh back to the mission in next chap, here hopeing i can pull off sum things im thinkin off


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jul 12, 2007)

roar work is getting in the way!!! it turns out that i wont be able to get on as much as i want!! T____T

anyway to the chapter at hand....i would like you to know that i had the biggest fangirl moment in the world. a major kya~ came out of my mouth! >< that was an amazing chapter.....and i am still readily awaiting another one!!

and i wanted to say hi to the new (well new to me) fan of the fic....HI!!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 12, 2007)

wow seem everyone loved thsi chap, well here hopein i can live it up in the next 1


----------



## Sench (Jul 15, 2007)

Yep it's way cool... though I think you made them confess their feelings a bit too early... since that's about the peak (or, like my girlfriend prefers to put it, the plateau  ) of any relationship...
anyways, this fic (and several others I've read) inspired me to finally start my own... but I can't decide on the OC thing, so... I could use a bit of an advice.
1. Should I add my main OC to team 7 as the fourth member or add a new OC team?
2a. If I do add my main OC as a fourth member, should I increase the other teams' size by 1 as well?
2b. If I make a new OC team, maybe I should make two of them? (I know, stupid question, but yet another team might add a little spice to the yet-to-be-started fic  )
If anyone feels like giving an advice, please send a PM


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 17, 2007)

Right, to be honist if i was to do a oc i would map out the whole personlity of that person, i have seen to many fics ruined thought it been rushed or not thought out,all i can sayis keep their personity consant and do not make them so they can do EVERYTHING, as for where to add them it depend onthe story and it your choice, thought a full two teams will proby get confusing

I AM WRITTING THIS CHAPTER BUT VERY SLOWLY AS WHENEVER I START I GET CALLED AWAY FOR SOMETHING


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 18, 2007)

owwwww - mi head hurts i just spent the whole of today re-reading the full naruto manag to get ideas ooowww it hurts ( and yay shippuden 20 is out 2moz!)


----------



## Sench (Jul 18, 2007)

hooray for episode 20


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 19, 2007)

defently! i just need to find it lmao  wait for it tobe translated - if it even been aired yet


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey guys i just got back from vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so excited to read your next chapter............ By the way when is it going to be done? I love reading fan fics 'cause they give me something to do and so far out all of them i have read yours is on the top of the list next to the fanfic "coffee is love"


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 19, 2007)

it should be up soon - i havent been feallin that well the last few days - but i will ( hopefully) do another chapter 2moz, shount take tyhat long as mean as im a speed freak when it comes to typing ( guss it comes with useing a laptop at school)

im glasde you like it - im pretty much a exclusive fanfic reader / fanat horder, but i've never heard of that fic, so could ya post a link plz thz


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jul 19, 2007)

cool hope for it soon

anywyas i updated my own fic so check that out and give me a review


----------



## Sench (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah... since DB dropped english Naruto subs, I'll have to find another (hopefully equally good one) fansub team... (how troublesome). looking forward to the next chapter... (though feeling ignored because of the lack of advice. oh well, this isn't the place to ask, actually)


----------



## Sench (Jul 19, 2007)

or maybe I should just forget about it... I read the manga so I know the general idea of what happens in each episode (but what if there'll be fillers?! damn)


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 20, 2007)

lool know that fealing - i have got "ALL" the managa on here, so i know exactly what comming up - thought i carnt find a copy of managa 349 that aint corrupt.

tenchu neji ill read ur fic when i get chance - mi mum is in the house alday and if she catches me reading fanfiction or writting it then bye bye p.c for a week


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jul 20, 2007)

ARRRGGG work has been overwhelming!! and better yet i'll be leaving for three weeks (out of state and no internet access)!! i'm feeling bad that i'm not really around. please forgive me!!  ><


----------



## Tenchu Neji (Jul 21, 2007)

^ yeah really strict...but that really sucks =/


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 22, 2007)

i know exactly how u feel. My mom watches over me like a hawk and tells me what to watch and what not to.. It's kind of annoying but i can understand where my mom is coming from after all i'm only 13........

omg i almost forgot here's the link to "coffee is love," naruhina fanfic hope everyone reads it and likes it!!!!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 22, 2007)

thank you thank you thank youthank you thank you thank youthank you thank you thank youthank you thank you thank youthank you thank you thank youthank you thank you thank you for da link 

it gets anoying being watched over, where old enough to be trusted!

And wow 202 post in this thread - like wow


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 22, 2007)

your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome your welcome.......sigh my fingers are too tired..... any way your welcome for the link it's a great fanfic and i hope you enjoy it like all of my friends all ready have!!!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 22, 2007)

it was kwl!!!!!!! seriously!!!!!!! thx 4 da link!!


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 22, 2007)

Great!!! I'm glad you enjoy it and i hope to tell others about this fan fic as well!!! Tell all naruhinata fanfic lovers about this fanfic!!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 23, 2007)

yeah! it be great to see a lot of ppl reading this - and i been reading that author other works and i like some of them alot - althought i genrally prefer novel lenth fanfics ( prefer something with substence it just the way i am)


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 23, 2007)

lolz it would be really great!!! I haven't seen other works by this author yet i have to check it out guess that gives me something to do for now...... thanks


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 23, 2007)

Grammer, content and spelling defiantely need improvement. I suggest a beta reader or an editor who's got the patience, or a very good eye.


----------



## yarn-[ni]nja (Jul 23, 2007)

bwahaha that fanfic was amazing!! XDD

i had a spazm this morning about the naruto release schedual starting in september. 3 novles a month!!! then off to shippuden once they hit 27 or whatever. i forgot about it, then rejoiced when it announced it at the end of volume 15!!
yay mini rant!!!


----------



## Sench (Jul 23, 2007)

OMG this thread is going more and more off topic... and there wasn't an update in some time 
well, might as well support the "out of topic" part... I've almost completed the first chapter (or prologue) to my own fanfic, but... I'm scared! no, not really. it's just that my grammar is ok, but my knowledge of spoken language and stuff is very limited, so I feel it could get really... dry sometimes (I mean the story)
another problem I've encountered is... I can't think of a name for the story lol


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 23, 2007)

Yea that's true it is going a bit off topic...but on the bright side well....at least this thread is continuing and is not left in the dust right?


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

against my better judgement im still waiting for the manga version of this


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

YEAH - IT IS GOING OFF TOPIC A BIT HERE -  im still trying to get enough time away from prying eyes to write thenext chapter hopefulyl shounjt be too long - i just need around 2 hours to get it down - i got it all laid out in my head- well mostly at least


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

right - it as if my prayers where ansered they went out right after i posted earlier, and it given me time to write the next chpater - you guys just need to wait for it to be beta read and it will be ready


( yyyyyyyyyaaaaaaaayyy update at last!)


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

THAT'S GREAT!!!!! I CAN'T WAIT TO READ IT!!!!! I'VE BEEN WAITING PATIENTLY NOW LOOKING FOR OTHER FANFICS TO READ...well i can't wait

NARUHINA ROCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

>.> you're parents mormon? don't trust the wevil interent?


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

N1nj45tyl3 said:


> >.> you're parents mormon? don't trust the wevil interent?




what! i can't understand what you said? lolz....but yes we can't trust the wevil internet....*laughs and says the sentence again mockingly again*
i'm sorry i haven't been myself this week..... no offense


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

<.< oops, meant EVIL internet....sometimes my fingers move faster than my brain


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

:rofl           lolz that's funny.....it's stuff like this that makes me crack up


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah, me too.....lolz....wevil.....


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

i thought that you said wevil on purpose.....for a minute cause that would mimic a perfect baby voice lolz


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

<.< lol I wish. I tend to do things like that. like when I accidently told someone that they were KOWNED!....honest typo, but looked cool


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

LOLZ it happens to the best of us


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

anyway, the people here are lucky, no even bothers with my fics.


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

i didn't know you had a fic.....tell me what's it called and i'll look at it....or i'll just look for something with your name as the creator underneath it


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

i want the fic link as well  - just love reading fan fic specly naruhinata ones - as for mine i know im lucky to have such a fast beta, and i'm bout to post it - no real action in this one, more quite reconsilation ( oooh big word 0o) but here we go -

It was the day after Hinata and Naruto have admitted to having some feelings for each other – and the day they resumed their mission – but with a difference, even a stranger to them would of know something was different.

As Naruto and Hinata rushed thought the canopies of the tree’s getting closer and closer to their destination – the sand village, they may have been quite but they where connected – well Hinata would of counted holding hands as that much anyway.

‘ I can’t believe this is happening – was I killed, is this heaven?’ thought Hinata as she looked down at her hand – which was tightly entwined with another, she looked up, to see Naruto face, strong, dominating – yet warm, and she knew, she knew all the feelings she had always known, love, adore, and want for his support, which she knew she had. 

Looking down at his hand again, all the memories of past days flooded her mind, how she had defeated Itachi, how then she some how had been caught in Itachi’s doujutsu and how Naruto must of got them out some how – thought breaking out from that realm was thought to be impossible, looking at Naruto again she remembered something his sensei always said, and she agreed he was Konoha number one unpredictable ninja.

Naruto looked across to Hinata, who was just looking at their hands, together, yeah they may have been only holding hands, but Naruto could feel Hinata pulse in her hand, and could her his pulse drowning his thoughts, wallowing, sloshing, pumping.

‘how on earth did I not notice she liked me earlier’ he remembered the days at the academy, then the chunnin exams, everything, every time he had been with Hinata were clues – and none of the where subtle, her fainting every time he was in sight would of gave it away to anyone – but he had an excuse, it wasn’t common for people to like him, the thought of someone loving him, the way in which Hinata did, was completely foreign to him.

They continued like this across the canopy, not even noticing the amazing speed they was obtaining, ripping and shredding leave, falling branches, even a few weaker trees falling in their wake.

“Naruto-kun?”

“hmm” said Naruto looking in Hinata general direction letting her know he was listening – it was the first time ever they spoke today, and some how her voice just… he didn’t know, but it did make him feel much better

“ you said once the tree’s where thinning we would reach the desert, and then the sand village is only a few hours from their?”

“ yeah but unless your doing crazy speeds, we won’t be their ..” Naruto looked around seeing that Hinata had asked because the tree’s where indeed thinning, and they where even trails of sand on the floor – but if where here already? How is that possible I need to use the kyuubi to get that sort of speed, he shivered at the thought of that, Hinata noticed but didn’t say anything

“ well, how we got here so quick I don’t know, but ever way where going to be at the sand village soon, and we can go see Garra, and get more detail about our mission!”

Why had he said Garra name so, familiar, from what she knew Garra was the result of a demon being sealed inside a boy who’s father wanted a ultimate weapon, and Garra was crazy, wanted to bring death and destruction to all in his way.

Naruto saw Hinata face, and knew what she was thinking, people had pulled that face when talking to him, they were thinking how dangerous they could be.

“no” Naruto interrupted Hinata thoughts

She just looked at him, he continued

“ I know what your thinking – but that’s not Garra – that in a way which shukaku, the one tailed demon, Garra never had any reason to resist it power so it was almost controlling him -..” Naruto paused, Hinata dint say anything so he continued

“ The real Garra might seem emotionless, but he isn’t, he just cant show his emotions, because he doesn’t know how, but for the few people he cares about he’ll do anything – I mean anything, whether he had to run around the whole country naked with a thousand kunai in his back, he’d do it, to the few people he cares about, he wouldn’t hesitate, but anyone else better stay out his way, or at least, stay out of his bad books”

Hinata took a few minutes to think over this, okay she knew Garra wasn’t as bad as he seemed, and he cared for a few people – but who?

“ Naruto, who?”

“ pardon, who what?”

“ who does Garra care about”

“ His siblings – Temari and Kankuro”

“ that understandable!”

“ yeah and one more person”

“one more person – who?” for the life of her she couldn’t see him likening anyone but his family, that at least was believable,

“me – but he has respect for fuzzy –brows, he wouldn’t do everything for him, but he would at least give him a hand, which is more than could be said for most people!”

Why would Garra care about Naruto? She didn’t get it

“ why does Garra care about you?”

Naruto saw the pure look of puzzlement on her face, and recognized it as the same look when he was having this same conversation with ero- sennin when he suggested staying at the sand with Garra for a while when training.

“ two main reasons – I changed him, I was able to show him about ties, and bonds, and let him understand what a bond is, and two, we have something in common – but don’t ask me what it would take too long to explain” but I will tell you eventfully – I want to, but I got to do it right.

“ you have something in common?”

Naruto just nodded, a sad look in his eyes, Hinata didn’t want to press any deeper, so they resumed their earlier still ness, with one change, Naruto arm was around her waist, and she was leaning into her shoulder, looking down she realized they where now moving across the desert, it wouldn’t be long until the mission was done, and she be able to be alone with Naruto, without having to worry about anything else! And she just thought about the blond nin who was carrying her thought the desert, his arm wrapped around her, she could hear his breathing – no she could feel it, his chest steady rising up against her back, she could her he was having problems breathing, but he was moving along as always, she could feel his sweet rolling down his face unto her skin in the blistering heat of the desert, but they would be at the village soon, it was in sight they just needed to get their, but just because it was in sight didn’t mean it was close.

They continued for what seemed like hours, but Hinata didn’t mind, not in the slightest, and neither did Naruto, Hinata was loving being this close to Naruto, without fainting, without felling embarrassed or having to worry about prying eyes, she just hoped that when they get back their missions won’t interfere with her being able to see him, but maybe she could ask Tsunade a personal favor, she just hoped she could convince her to let her, I mean she had never asked for anything, ever, so couldn’t she a least get one thing?

Finally they reached the gates of the sand village, and we’re meet by Garra and his siblings, Garra motioned for them to come into the city, and they followed, waiting for their briefings and in waiting was expected of them.


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Well, there's the FF.net link to both of them. Otherewise look at my sig, there's two links in there


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

right thnk u - ill read it tonight


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

erm.... OKAy don't forget to review ^^d


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwww that's so sweet!!!!........i already know who my naruto in real life is but the sad thing is that he's moving away......i have his phone # but i 'm too nervous to call......naruhina fanfics all remind me of this.....makes me a bit sad


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

@ Shy : Huh? whatcha talkin about?
@ Kyubi: I'd fire your Beta.


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

y should i fire my beta lmao


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

@N1nj4styl3                                                                                             i'm talking about in the fic kyuubioftheleaf just posted...his update was so sweet


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

I still want to knwo what she mean fire mi beta


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

sry.....u guys seem to post faster than i do.... i just finished reading and i was saying that it was so sweet.... and that every nauhina fanfic i read reminds me of someone that i like and my relationship with him..... i was also saying that i waz too shy to talk to him though....
i guess confusion is the word that helps....


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

@shy: Oh, yeah was a lil fluffy.
@kyubi: just contructive criticism... I'd find a new beta. He(she?) may be fast, but they aren't doing their job. I can see this story being so much more powerful if you had the right beta behind you.


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

yh need the critacism - the problem is, no matter how much ppl betaed it they could do nout and i wount notice, my dyslexia is so bad in the spealing respect that im lucky to have any form of spling at all, so i just dnt register n e mistakes, it gets really anoyin


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

well best of luck!!!......i'm fine with mistakes as long as the chapter is good....oh almost forgot i'm writing my first chapter of my fanfic now..... it'll take a while though..... if you need some one to beta it i could be of some use but my grandma is going to be in the hospital on friday and i have to take care of her for about 3 weeks....i don't know how much time i'll have on the computer then... just a suggestion


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

i'm lookin forward to readin your fic, when i write the next chap ill send it too you ( if i remember) and hopfully you be able to help me  - and again im lookin forward to readin ur fic


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah I know the feeling. Sometimes I'll go back and just read something I wrote five minutes ago and it'll read perfect, then I'll read it a day later and it'll be garbage. Writing is a painfully SLOW process. Gotta take it one step at a time if you wanna be good. I, myself, can never find a Beta that's commited enough to correct all the spelling and grammer mistakes I (still) make. But the real point is doing your best and improving on it every chance you get. Then one day you too may be selling a book like Harry Potter (I think the stories are boring personally) and make millions.


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

i think i'll beta for whoever needs it....i'm actually pretty good at fixing grammar but sometimes i might miss just one thing.....that's if i don't spend about at least two days with the fic


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

i know - but if i wanted a job done 100% no problems what so ever ( in the english words he wount have a clue bout the jap 1s) id ask mi mate, seriously he awalking talking human english oxford dictinary, i dnt want to do it thought cuz ill never hearthe end of it


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

lolz wow...... i thought i waz a complete geek cause i waz always almost 6 levels above the average reading level.....but then i got lazy and stopped reading...i don't mind though....doesn't bother me just asking if u needed help..


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

my mate know noat about naruto he just a complete english freek lol, i wount be able to ask him, hed get confused at the 1st jap word and start spoutin patriotic crap lmao ( u have no idea how bad that can get, the whole shcoo, even the teacher are careful what they say so not to set him off!)

and i need alll da help i can get!


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

lolz wow that reminds me of my brother....talk about the army or naruto and you'll set him off he starts talking a lot about it.....it's not so bad though......it's quite interesting


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

I suffer from Chronic character death. I tend to kill of characters cause I don't believe in fighting without death. It also brings alot more realism to my fics.


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

lolz i suffer from character exposure......not in the bad way but i expose a lot of my character's true feelings.....some of these naruhina fanfics i read i can't finish cause of what people write....they make hinata and all of the other characters sound like whores in a way....ugh it makes me so MADDDD.....wow it makes me also suffer chronic toooooo much romance-itis...i like to think about all of the character's relationships with eachother so much that if i kept on going in the end they'd end up raping eachother...... i want to kill some naruhina fanfic authors....but not you guys


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah, I know how you feel. I honestly get sick of reading fics that are completely unoriginal. Characters that were created to simply fall in love with Sasuke and what not. Sadly Sasuke used to be my favorite character, now I'm not so sure. I guess he lost badass points when he didn't kill naruto at the waterfall. Oh well. I just wish some people would put forth some time and effort in their fics.


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 24, 2007)

u get mi vote on that point** i liek sasuke - like, but i dnt know why ppl are so obseesed with him


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

i may not be obseesed with sasuke but he looks hot in shippuden.....actually i hate sasuke.....i just lost interest completely with the "i must avenge my clan" crap


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

I'm not really too fond of his Shippuuden look. Thought he looked better during chuunin exams


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

ok so the clothes he's wearing look like complete crap i'll admit that...... i hate those purple belts and that white robe he's wearing but his face looks hot.....i'm sorry....


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

personally I hate Sasuke. well, not really. He's just a total jerk and a moron with all his "cool avenger" stuff. no matter how good a ninja he is, he's still a pathetic human.
lol... I'm also working on my fanfic's first chapter, Shy. maybe we could beta each other as newbie authors


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

sure that sounds like a good idea but i only started 3 nights ago.... 
my fanfic probably won't be up until september at the least.... i could beta yours i'm pretty good at it


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah I started the day before yesterday ^_^ it's only 3 pages so far. but I think I'll put it online right away. won't you?


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

i'm not so sure yet.....mine sucks pretty badly.....there's not so much naruto action though well.....i used my friends and naruto characters.....it's more about 3 romances in the story....cough cough....me and some guy from my school...my best friend and deidara......and naruto and hinata.....it's sort of weird right now.....mine is about 4 pages


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

well, you gotta start somewhere right?


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

you might say it's weird but I think it might turn out pretty cool. interaction between real life people (your characters are drawn off real people, right?) and Naruverse characters is somewhat Terra Incognita. and ninja romance can't go without some action  whatever you're planning, I think I'll like it.
P.S. it's only natural to be critical to oneself.


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

yea your right.....now i can say today that we all had a full fledged conversation with eachother......when i fix my fanfic i'll just take out everyone except for of course all of the naruto characters....i'm sure it'll still be great


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

Sench said:


> you might say it's weird but I think it might turn out pretty cool. interaction between real life people (your characters are drawn off real people, right?) and Naruverse characters is somewhat Terra Incognita. and ninja romance can't go without some action  whatever you're planning, I think I'll like it.
> P.S. it's only natural to be critical to oneself.




yea they're based off of real people......my friend would kill me if they weren't....i'm joking....but yea real people including myself


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

shylittlegirl said:


> yea they're based off of real people......my friend would kill me if they weren't....i'm joking....but yea real people including myself



I wrote a story using real people as a base once. Had a falling out over my tendency to want to kill people off. Seemse people take offense to being killed in a story. So...that's something I'll never do again.


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

shylittlegirl said:


> when i fix my fanfic i'll just take out everyone except for of course all of the naruto characters



why? personally, I think OCs (even drawn off ones) are what a fanfic is all about... my fanfic actually has a lot of them, and I have some trouble introducing them, lol
actually, that's the reason I still haven't finished the first chapter. I suck at introducing characters :\


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

I did a story once where I based characters off friends. You find out real quick on concieted people can be. "How come I'm not doing something cool?" "Why did my character die?" "Why isn't my name on the cover? WTF?"
Yeah, something I'll never do again


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

just don't tell them the character isn't made up


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

lolz i'm only going to include 2 people so none of that happens.....i don't want all of my friends to be like i want the title named after ME or something like that.....i'm going to give them code names as well.........mine is ayame(which is actually my real japanese name) but then i realized that at ichiraku's the old man's daughter is already named ayame......hmmmmmm


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Sench said:


> just don't tell them the character isn't made up



Won't have to. I'll no longer do that kinda thing anymore. >.> wow, I did nothing all day today and it felt good!


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

>.> well he did say art is a bang.....gang bang.....
<.< okay I'm going to hell


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

so? one of my OCs is a girl named Kotetsu. there's a male chuunin in Konoha who appears a few times named Kotetsu. no big deal. she plays little to no role. btw, how did you know what your japanese name is?
*gasp* poor Deidara-kun...


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

lolz i'm only going to include 2 people so none of that happens.....i don't want all of my friends to be like i want the title named after ME or something like that.....i'm going to give them code names as well.........mine is ayame(which is actually my real japanese name) but then i realized that at ichiraku's the old man's daughter is already named ayame......hmmmmmm

my fanfic is also based on a dream i had...when i told my friend about it she waz like WTF so i had to change it (if u'd like to know she was actually raping deidara but you didn't hear it from me)   


 don't tell her she has an account!!!


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

don't worry, we won't. though reposting every time you want to add something isn't necessary. (my question about your japanese name remains... how did you know it?)


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

lolz one of my friends actually looked it up to see what my japanese name was....then she said it was ayame which "means walk your own way"
in other words i'm an individual....
if i was born japanese my name would be... Arisa hirose

here's the link to find out your japanese names...

Link removed


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

Yeah sadly alot of the characters in the narutoverse go unexplored...


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

wow. nice. thanks for the link


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

your welcome anytime!!! wow we've been having a great conversation.......we've taken like 2 pages.....i enjoy talking though....even though this website is making my internet slower for some reason.....i guess in an hour i have to reset my computer...... i hate resetting my computer it's annoying


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

you don't have to reset your computer. it's fine. it's just that this forum loads really slow .I looked at the amount of users online and... well, it's usually 200+ registered and 800+ guests. for some reason, I think these guests are mostly bots, since who'd view a forum without logging in? and that's exactly the problem.


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

congrats!!! to the both of us sench!!!! I JUST REALIZED WE'RE BOTH ROOKIES NOW.....so who wants chocolate cake? *throws a glass full of water in the air*


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 24, 2007)

<.< yeah we are sooo of topic now aren't we?


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

yup that we are......do you guys have AIM? it'll be easier to talk


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

yeah... this was supposed to be Kyuubi's story thread. and now we're discussing the forum's loading problems and our ranks... glass of water? that ain't right... *takes a champagne bottle out of nowhere, opens it and pours three glasses*


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

hhhhhheeeeeeyyyyy!!!! i'm underage......8 years underage....no champagne but  WHAT THE HECK IT CAN'T HURT!! * takes the glass and drinks the whole thing, more please*


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

~no, and my windows is so screwed it won't let me install it... (the installation utility crashes). and I don't have a spare copy of windows on my hands right now~
underage? hmm, so what? I'm also underage... and an occasional glass of good champagne wouldn't hurt (yeah well we have completely different customs here in Russia)


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

damn that sucks!........my question still remains do you guys have aim?


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

nope... and skype neither... why? same reason... crashes at installation attempts... damn


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

i asked that so we can stop taking up space on this thread and find somewhere to talk......

COOL YOU LIVE IN RUSSIA! that's awesome....i'm talking to someone on the other side of the globe.....yea i'd get arrested for underage drinking.....that's if they find out *drinks 6 glasses of champagne and becomes horribly drunk*


----------



## Sench (Jul 24, 2007)

my connection broke... weird. anyways, getting drunk is bad, and getting drunk with champagne is plain vulgar. and about taking up space... I don't know what to do


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 24, 2007)

yea same here....


----------



## N1nj45tyl3 (Jul 25, 2007)

>.> sooo.... echo!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Jul 30, 2007)

okay all im workin on the next chapter - i should have it ready for betaing 2moz if nothing comes up (yay!)


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Jul 30, 2007)

WAHOOO!!! i've been waiting for an update....you guys should check out my new fanart....it's of course in the fanart section...please comment


----------



## pupyluva (Aug 2, 2007)

heya! i just love ur fan fic!!!!! ITS AWSOME!!!!!!! THE BEST I'VE READ SO FAR! all these others are sick!!! i dont even wanna kno wat goes on in their minds!   YUUUK!!!!! xp....well any ways, update soon please!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Aug 4, 2007)

Sorry for makeing you all wait - but everthing really hectic over here - i got the plans and stuff for next chap and part of it has been written - but i still need time to write it and really need to u/d so be patint just a little longer plz?


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 8, 2007)

sure we'll wait longer......i just wanna know wat happens! i'm so excited!
i'm gonna make me some RAMEN!!!!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry about taking so long - but life is really hectic ATM but i promise the moment i get spare time ill write some more - but if my life continus as is that will be just about never im on my feet from the moment i wake untill i go to bed, that no way to live!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Aug 8, 2007)

sorry about taking so long - but life is really hectic ATM but i promise the moment i get spare time ill write some more - but if my life continus as is that will be just about never im on my feet from the moment i wake untill i go to bed, that no way to live!


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 8, 2007)

i can understand.....just whatever time you get....i won't be a burden....i'm sad now my reps are in the negs cause of someone i hate....i know who it was too VANCE!


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Aug 9, 2007)

poor u for neg rep ( trys to rep ,trying , trying , failed need to spreed da reps a bit more) im rying really hard to find some time to write this, but the most time  got to sit down let me write about 10 lines, and then we where going out again, i forgot how busy i get in the 6 week holidays, grrrrr anoying


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 9, 2007)

i just gave you a rep.....i spread my reps around a lot so i'm coming back around to you....
wow only 10 lines......6 WEEK HOLIDAYS.....lucky.....it must be annoying


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Aug 9, 2007)

you have no idea! i've just manged to write almost a page then had to go out again, grrr it's too busy here. thx for the rep - ill rep u asap


----------



## rukia_kuchiki* (Aug 9, 2007)

yaaaaayyyyy
ur welcome for the rep and thx for the rep u'll give me in the future 

wow....i hate being busy....


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Aug 19, 2007)

this a good fan fic


----------



## kyubioftheleaf (Sep 21, 2007)

Hi all, im officly back, i dunno if n e 1 is sill watching this, but i had some comp porbs and im finally just gettin back onto the internet


----------



## HIROTOUZIMAKI (Jan 16, 2008)

im still reading


----------

